# Ebola



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

I was watching the news. Turns out a man who traveled to Dallas (From Africa I assume) was carrying the Ebola virus. He had contact with five kids before he got to the hospital who are going to be tested for Ebola

Thoughts?

I don't know of any articles with this. I saw this on the news so I probably got parts wrong...


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2014)

spoopy. it isn't down here in the valley so i think i'm good (though i was in austin this past weekend). which news was this? nbc? local?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's been pretty well spread around now.

Let's see where this goes. I've got sixteen Mario games, so if I need to sit in a bunker for a bit and not breathe a whole lot, that's fine. Also, I can pick up a few copies of Pokemon if need be.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 1, 2014)

ebola really isnt that contagious


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

If any of the kids were infected they probably spread it at school. And yeah... It's a pretty dangerous chain to think about. Also it was NBC


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 1, 2014)

The Zombie Apocalypse begins! 

But in all seriousness, this is bad. There are only a handful of Doctor's who are qualified to handle Ebola. Soon, it will start spreading and more people will be getting sick. Things will get bad. I hope everyone stays safe, and carry a bottle of hand sanitizer with you. *sigh*


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

I knew it would start to spread when the first US citizen got sick. Hope it doesn't get too bad


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not worried about it in the slightest tbh. It's not an airborne virus, and they're already isolating everyone the guy came in contact with.


----------



## nammie (Oct 1, 2014)

ebola really isnt that contagious lol... unless you're exchanging bodily fluids or like... handling the poo of an infected individual you'll prob be ok.

it's a terrifying disease and if it really was as contagious as ppl seem to assume it is (aka if it mutated and became airborne) we'd probably all be screwed no matter what we tried to do tbh


----------



## Archangel (Oct 1, 2014)

I live in Houston and the word got spread so quickly throughout Texas, it's ridiculous. People are making jokes about it and stuff like touching each other and going "You've got Ebola!" (Literally happened to me today, the ignorance is absolutely astounding.) I'm pretty scared to be totally honest, because diseases can get spread so quickly. Plus I actually live in the state that's affected. I wish there would be more precautions taken to ensure diseases aren't transferred like this.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 1, 2014)

I wouldn't start panicking yet, considering how serious the outbreak is, the moment someone's suspected of being infected, the quarantine measures go up. It's a lot easier to manage illnesses like ebola in a country that has plenty of money to spend on tackling it should it take hold. Totally agree with carrying hand sanitizer though, people do the most unhygienic things.

I hope it doesn't hit the UK, but if it does I'm carrying on as normal unless the number of cases rises. Wouldn't be too worried yet overall, it's not the dawn of the modern smallpox yet.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 1, 2014)

i'm a really anxious person about sickness but it really doesn't scare me too much.. idk why i just feel like in this day and age with the quality of life we have in the western hem it's not going to end up spreading here. though it's terrifying that anywhere at all is being affected with it, i'm not scared for my well being.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 1, 2014)

I remember reading one article where this woman managed to heal from Ebola and is being able to do more and more things each day. Hopefully doctors can heal more people, because that would be really nice.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 1, 2014)

While I am pissed they let a guy coming from Liberia into the country, I don't think it'll be that bad. Ebola ain't all that infectious. (At least until it becomes airborne  )


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm surprised that some people aren't scared.

It's not ridiculously contagious but some people are just unhygienic. It spreads through any bodily fluids though, so, if the man coughed on any of the five kids, chances are, atleast one got Ebola. I hate to think like that but it's true...

Even if you think it won't spread just be safe, okay?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2014)

This actually scares me. I live three hours away from that city. It's easier to catch than AIDS, and it kills faster.

The Ebola Epidemic kinda reminds me of the plot details from inFAMOUS 1 and 2. The spread, the lockdown of Sierra Leone for the past many years, and the fight against it, that's kinda similar to what inFAMOUS franchise was about.


----------



## nammie (Oct 1, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> I'm surprised that some people aren't scared.
> 
> It's not ridiculously contagious but some people are just unhygienic. It spreads through any bodily fluids though, so, if the man coughed on any of the five kids, chances are, atleast one got Ebola. I hate to think like that but it's true...
> 
> Even if you think it won't spread just be safe, okay?



thats not what transmission via bodily fluids means.............. unless this dude coughed directly into these kids' eyes/mouths then they won't contract the disease..... 

you cant get non-airborne viruses from ppl coughing/sneezing on your arm or something...


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 1, 2014)

Think we should all be happy that Ebola is not airborne.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

nammie said:


> thats not what transmission via bodily fluids means.............. unless this dude coughed directly into these kids' eyes/mouths then they won't contract the disease.....
> 
> you cant get non-airborne viruses from ppl coughing/sneezing on your arm or something...



I don't know how old these kids could be. They could bite their nails, pick their nose (without washing their hands)


----------



## nammie (Oct 1, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> This actually scares me. I live three hours away from that city. It's easier to catch than AIDS, and it kills faster.
> 
> The Ebola Epidemic kinda reminds me of the plot details from inFAMOUS 1 and 2. The spread, the lockdown of Sierra Leone for the past many years, and the fight against it, that's kinda similar to what inFAMOUS franchise was about.



???? who told you it's easier to catch than HIV? you contract both viruses through direct bodily fluid contact/sharing used needles/etc. If anything it would be harder to contract than HIV because of the fact that it's so lethal, i.e. more hosts are killed by the disease before they have a chance to infect other people


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 1, 2014)

A guy from the UK got it awhile ago while he was working in the treatment camps as a nurse, they brought him back to the UK and he's perfectly fine after treatment. From what I know it is only serious if you do nothing about it, are very young or elderly.

I went to my local zoo a few days ago and I saw one of their bird displays, one of the birds being a vulture (not sure which kind) and the handler was saying that in the last few years the vulture population has been dropping in the Ebola outbreak areas and that could be one of the factors that caused the spread of Ebola. Vultures can safely consume an Ebola infected carcass right to the bone and not be infected at all with Ebola and thus cannot spread it, but with the population drop wild dogs are now eating the infected carcasses and they can get infected and have been spreading Ebola.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> I was watching the news. Turns out a man who traveled to Dallas (From Africa I assume) was carrying the Ebola virus. He had contact with five kids before he got to the hospital who are going to be tested for Ebola
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I don't know of any articles with this. I saw this on the news so I probably got parts wrong...



He was in Liberia.

When did he have contact with the children? *The virus can take up to 21 days to show symptoms, and it isn't contagious before symptoms show.*



Jawile said:


> While I am pissed they let a guy coming from Liberia into the country



What, are we supposed to shut down all trade coming from Africa then?



TheBluRaichu said:


> I'm surprised that some people aren't scared.
> 
> It's not ridiculously contagious but some people are just unhygienic. It spreads through any bodily fluids though, so, if the man coughed on any of the five kids, chances are, atleast one got Ebola. I hate to think like that but it's true...
> 
> Even if you think it won't spread just be safe, okay?



Read my bolded statement above.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 1, 2014)

It's not like they could just prevent the guy from boarding the plane. He was found to have symptoms of Ebola and tested positive and is now being treated for it while a close eye is being kept on all people he has interacted with who could have possibly contracted the virus.

Ebola is not air-borne, and it's only contagious when the symptoms start to appear and through direct contact with bodily fluids. That's partly why it's so largely spread in West Africa. Compared to the United States, there are poor sanitary conditions and when the bodies are not buried safely, the virus is still able to spread. Not to mention fruit bats are a delicacy for some West Africans which happens to be an Ebola carrier.

This man in the United States was quarantined soon after he showed signs of Ebola making the likelihood of him having spread the virus very low. He had shown no symptoms on the plane, so all of the passengers are said to be clean. The only people really that should be watched are those five children and anyone else he had contact with (family probably).

Since Ebola only spreads through contact with bodily fluids, it really only spreads in cases of poor safety in the doctors treating the patient and their bodily fluids, and in rare cases through family as well.

I'm not worried. The US has better sanitary conditions than West Africa so Ebola will be able to be contained faster here. Plus, it was spotted and acted upon right away which was not the case in West Africa. Also, I'd like to believe people will be honest here about potentially having contact with an Ebola victim so they can be monitored for the virus if need be. Some people just refuse to speak up about it and it only makes things worse.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2014)

nammie said:


> ???? who told you it's easier to catch than HIV? you contract both viruses through direct bodily fluid contact/sharing used needles/etc. If anything it would be harder to contract than HIV because of the fact that it's so lethal, i.e. more hosts are killed by the disease before they have a chance to infect other people



It's not much easier. The only thing that makes it easier is that it can pass through sweat too, but only if it were on else and not on inanimate objects. So yeah, it's still not easy to get it, but not as hard as AIDS.

Also, I live in a small town that isn't even connected to that city in any network.


----------



## nammie (Oct 1, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> It's not much easier. The only thing that makes it easier is that it can pass through sweat too, but only if it were on else and not on inanimate objects. So yeah, it's still not easy to get it, but not as hard as AIDS.
> 
> Also, I live in a small town that isn't even connected to that city in any network.



??????? this was your original quote that I responded to??????


Apple2012 said:


> This actually scares me. I live three hours away from that city. *It's easier to catch than AIDS*, and it kills faster.
> 
> The Ebola Epidemic kinda reminds me of the plot details from inFAMOUS 1 and 2. The spread, the lockdown of Sierra Leone for the past many years, and the fight against it, that's kinda similar to what inFAMOUS franchise was about.



and also fyi you can't catch AIDS; you contract HIV which leads to AIDS


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> When did he have contact with the children?



He started showing symptoms over the weekend (4 - 5 days ago) and has had contact with the children since then bringing the total of people he had contact with to 12 - 18 people.

The children show no symptoms and are now out of their schools, so it's doubtful Ebola had made its way around the schools.

Lots of safety precautions are taken into account. Even the ambulance drivers and workers get tested for the virus after transporting the patient, and even though they test negative, they still get the three weeks of being monitored for any symptoms.

Apparently this guy isn't getting the experimental drug yet. Hopefully supplies will get in to treat him. :/


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

Facts stated above are true. We still don't know everything about Ebola though. Just saying it's best to watch out.

And I'm still convinced one of the people he had contact with contracted it. But if you think otherwise you might be right.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2014)

nammie said:


> ??????? this was your original quote that I responded to??????
> 
> 
> and also fyi you *can't catch AIDS; you contract HIV which leads to AIDS*



I've must've sounded uneducated when I said that. But I will make sure to avoid all contact with anyone with it and use proper hygiene so I won't get it easily.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 1, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> ~~ quote



I'd quote a bunch more things but just to add on:

Incubation period is usually anywhere between 2-21 days after exposure, while symptoms will develop between 2-8 days. It's only after the onset of symptoms, that EVD is infectious. So, if these children have had direct exposure, there is a risk of infection, which I doubt in this case.




Apple2012 said:


> I've must've sounded uneducated when I said that. But I will make sure to avoid all contact with anyone with it and use proper hygiene so I won't get it easily.



Please... research and read up on it before you make comment on it. As Nammie said, it's contracting HIV and then it leads to AIDS. It's not even about "avoiding all contact" as HIV/AIDS is transmitted through certain bodily fluids, not like a hand shake. That's all I will add on as the thread is about ebola, not hiv/aids.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Please... research and read up on it before you make comment on it. As Nammie said, it's contracting HIV and then it leads to AIDS. It's not even about "avoiding all contact" as HIV/AIDS is transmitted through certain bodily fluids, not like a hand shake. That's all I will add on as the thread is about ebola, not hiv/aids.



When I said "avoiding all contact", I was referring to Ebola, not AIDS. And I'm not trying to shift the thread to about AIDS. I was describing how bad Ebola is.


----------



## nammie (Oct 1, 2014)

since there seems to be a ton of false assumptions floating out there (?? not even sure where this is coming from because most news articles I've read have been very adamant in their statement about how difficult ebola is to contract) I'm just gonna leave this here:

http://www.vox.com/2014/10/1/6878695/ebola-virus-outbreak-symptoms

and one of the main reasons ebola is hitting so hard in places like Africa is because most of the people afflicted are very poor; i.e. they have terrible sanitation (like feces contaminated water), unprotected sex, poor education (kissing the bodies of their deceased family members and things like that), etc. In developed countries like the USA, ebola would never hit as hard.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

Can we not


----------



## Axujsho (Oct 1, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ebola really isnt that contagious



But, Ebola is a virus, and viruses do mutate. Hence why the common cold (rhino virus) has been around for so long, also the flu virus. So Ebola could mutate and all of a sudden become as contagious as the flu or common cold.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2014)

nammie said:


> since there seems to be a ton of false assumptions floating out there (?? not even sure where this is coming from because most news articles I've read have been very adamant in their statement about how difficult ebola is to contract) I'm just gonna leave this here:
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2014/10/1/6878695/ebola-virus-outbreak-symptoms
> 
> and one of the main reasons ebola is hitting so hard in places like Africa is because most of the people afflicted are very poor; i.e. they have terrible sanitation (like feces contaminated water), unprotected sex, poor education (kissing the bodies of their deceased family members and things like that), etc. In developed countries like the USA, ebola would never hit as hard.



Thank you. There's no more need to argue. But yeah, Africa is very poor compared to the US. Health care is a major issue in Africa.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 1, 2014)

I wasn't aware of a lot of this stuff. Thank you to the people who were able to clear some things up


----------



## Jawile (Oct 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> Can we not



can we not what?


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> can we not what?



I'm personally mortified and terrified at the thought of dying from ebola.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> can we not what?



Just ignore that. If it has nothing to do with Ebola, then don't quote it and tell us what you think about this deadly disease.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys, if it ever does mutate or somehow spreads really quickly...
we can all just hug this


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm personally mortified and terrified at the thought of dying from ebola.



Then don't post in this thread?


----------



## Gideon (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't believe the threat is so imminent that we must panic, as it spreads through contact with bodily fluids, it is best to just avoid physical contact with strangers (particularly sick people) as always, and be sanitary (wash your hands please, I've never understood how people can stand to go into a public restroom, use it, and then walk right out the door...) Like all possible viruses like these, sanitation is key, you are not really at more of a health risk now than you were previously, if this was a disease spread by a more communicable method then there is need to worry. It should be noted that the countries in which Ebola originates and is most widespread in are very underdeveloped, there is a lack of proper materials, little to no education, civil unrest, government distrust, and many more issues. The United States is one of the most advanced countries in the world, the threat is not as severe, vaccines are being worked on at the moment anyways. We have the facilities, the medical prowess, etc. to handle it if need be.   



> But, Ebola is a virus, and viruses do mutate. Hence why the common cold (rhino virus) has been around for so long, also the flu virus. So Ebola could mutate and all of a sudden become as contagious as the flu or common cold.



Viruses can mutate, they do not always, and it does not just happen suddenly. Everything has a weakness, whether is be a deadly virus with a lower rate of contagiousness, or a easily contagious virus with rather moderate (or low) health risks.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Then don't post in this thread?



I WAS GOING TO SAY..

I feel horrible for everyone who died from Ebola, or are infected.
I hope people discover a cure or get it under control soon..


----------



## Improv (Oct 1, 2014)

omg rip in peace america


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Guys, if it ever does mutate or somehow spreads really quickly...
> we can all just hug this



I actually remember that. In fact, that's when I first heard of a disease called "ebola".


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2014)

I go to school just 2-3 hours south of Dallas and once word got out that there was an Ebola patient in Dallas, kids started freaking out. And I mean college kids. There are a lot of people who are making jokes about it and being dumb, but there are also some people legitimately scared about it because it's so close to us. 

I know people are saying it's really hard to catch from someone without physical contact, but I actually am kinda worried about it getting to my college. People in my school drive from here to Dallas and back on the weekends and could likely bring it back here. Then it's really hard to keep it from spreading on a small campus. 

I think it should be taken seriously. It's very close to me now and it's a little scary. :/


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not especially worried. It's sickening in the sense that this has to be going on for those people who've gotten infected. It's a terrible disease of course, but the spread count is lower than H1N1 in the year we all panicked about that? Albeit that's the flu versus a death causing disease but it feels like the "panic" is essentially the same so far...

- - - Post Merge - - -

The first time I heard of Ebola was when they went to the restaurant of the same name in Los Angeles in Futurama in the year 3002.


----------



## Bluotter (Oct 1, 2014)

What exactly does Ebola do?


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

Bluotter said:


> What exactly does Ebola do?



It makes you bleed from the inside. Turns your blood thick and then you get shock and die. Usually. I'm sure there might be more.


*oops typed boil instead lol


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 1, 2014)

Bluotter said:


> What exactly does Ebola do?



Google it. I believe it makes you bleed both inside and outside.
Really guys, ebola isn't airborne.
It's transferred through bodily fluids. So if someone with ebola sneezes on you, that's when you should be worrying for your life.
I really hope scientists can discover a vaccination or treatment for this quick.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm really not too worried.  I think now that the U.S. has realized NOW'S the time to make sure that people don't catch this virus, they'll do fine making sure and examining anybody who travels to where it is common.


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Oct 1, 2014)

Axujsho said:


> But, Ebola is a virus, and viruses do mutate. Hence why the common cold (rhino virus) has been around for so long, also the flu virus. So Ebola could mutate and all of a sudden become as contagious as the flu or common cold.



...Lovely.


In freshman year of high school I was supposed to read the book The Hot Zone which was about the big outbreak in Africa all those years ago. I failed every single quiz because I could not get myself to read it because I was that petrified of it coming to the U.S., and now it has. I know that it's not airborne and it's still a decent distance from where I am, but the thought of experiencing the nightmarish horrors that I read so vividly in those first few chapters terrifies me to no end. ;~;


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> spoopy. it isn't down here in the valley so i think i'm good (though i was in austin this past weekend). which news was this? nbc? local?



AW BUTTS, WE COULD'VE MET XD

And yeah, I just heard about this news from my dad. The kids better be alright :c


----------



## n64king (Oct 1, 2014)

Axujsho said:


> But, Ebola is a virus, and viruses do mutate. Hence why the common cold (rhino virus) has been around for so long, also the flu virus. So Ebola could mutate and all of a sudden become as contagious as the flu or common cold.



That should be something more people understand.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 1, 2014)

some people at my school talking about it are so.. stupid.
i don't know where they hear what they say, "ebola is in la omg!!!" "ebola is not contained you stupid" blah blah blah

i just shoot them a filthy look


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 1, 2014)

Bluotter said:


> What exactly does Ebola do?



It's a nasty virus that ends up causing severe internal bleeding to the point where blood with start coming out any orifice of your body that it is able to (eyes, nose, ears, etc.). Victims of Ebola will also experience vomiting and diarrhea. Of course, those are the severe symptoms of the disease, earlier symptoms would include high fever and stomach/chest pains. But once it gets to the severe symptoms, basically indicating death is not too far behind, it is important to stay safe as bleeding, vomiting, and diarrhea all produce bodily fluids that will give you the virus as well.

That's also a reason Ebola is able to spread so easily in West Africa. Many families will not get their family members medical treatment and will attempt to care for the infected family member in their own homes relying on their own remedies and/or beliefs (I won't get into my own personal beliefs on matters like this).


----------



## rariorana (Oct 1, 2014)

Has anybody heard of Ebola-chan?


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 1, 2014)

yeah I heard about this on the radio when I was driving to class this morning. ebola is only a major threat in developing countries.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 1, 2014)

I try not to get too freaked out whenever something like this comes along unless people near where I live start catching it. I'm thankful that it hasn't gotten to that, and I hope it never does. But my heart goes out to everyone and every place affected by it. I've read through some of the posts that people have made in this thread and from what I see, it's a horrible thing. Here's to hoping for a vaccination/cure!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2014)

n64king said:


> That should be something more people understand.



This too:



Gideon said:


> Viruses can mutate,* they do not always,* and it does not just happen suddenly. Everything has a weakness, whether is be a deadly virus with a lower rate of contagiousness, or a easily contagious virus with rather moderate (or low) health risks.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 2, 2014)

Just to add another reason I learnt from watching documentaries and reading the news at 1am, people also don't trust the doctors. There's a lot of suspicion and fear going around when people in plastic suits march in and tell them that they can't see their relatives, or even have a funeral for them if they don't survive. In western countries that problem isn't so great, people don't attack doctors and try to break the sick out of their 'prison'.

Personally I think a cure might be well on the way this time. The new experimental drug has shown promise and that is pretty amazing for a disease that has a high fatality rate in untreated individuals. I doubt it'll be wiped out like smallpox or rinderpest, but nothing wrong with hoping. The world would be much better without ebola around.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump. Interested to see more opinions.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

According to my local news, there's apparently a person suspected to have the Ebola virus and was sent to isolation in a hospital. The news said it was strange since there was one other person in the US who might have the virus and that person is in Texas. Then they interviewed someone and I wasn't listening for some reason...


I AM scared, but not making a big deal about it. You pretty much have to be right next to the person who has it, and they have to do something like spit or cough in your mouth or something to get it. Also, it'll be more harder for it to spread in the US for reasons people have already mentioned.

This reminds me of a game I have on my phone called "Plague inc." where you have to kill the world with a sickness. There's different levels, and I suck at this game. I'm on the "virus" level and I can't beat it since it keeps mutating and to "un-mutate it" you have to pay DNA points or something and I usually eventually run out of DNA so it mutates. Then.... people find out about it and make a vaccine for it, etc.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

While we know it doesn't spread through the air we don;t know everything about it yet. Another person in the US has it, so it sounds problematic to me. Perhaps there is a way it is transmitted that we don't know about. 

We know about the fruit bats (if I am correct) but it could spread through other animals as well.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> According to my local news, there's apparently a person suspected to have the Ebola virus and was sent to isolation in a hospital. The news said it was strange since there was one other person in the US who might have the virus and that person is in Texas. Then they interviewed someone and I wasn't listening for some reason...
> 
> 
> I AM scared, but not making a big deal about it. You pretty much have to be right next to the person who has it, and they have to do something like spit or cough in your mouth or something to get it. Also, it'll be more harder for it to spread in the US for reasons people have already mentioned.
> ...



I'VE PLAYED THAT GAME.  

But that aside, I am mortified.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'VE PLAYED THAT GAME.
> 
> We need to go to new zealand.



OMG, Sweden, New Zealand, Madagascar, Greenland, and Iceland is so freaking hard for me. And Canada is _kinda_ hard since it does get infected but people there get healed quickly.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

~BUMP~​


----------



## Bluotter (Oct 2, 2014)

If you want to beat plague Inc. Don't put in symptoms until EVERYONE in the world is Infected. When everyone has the virus, USe the symptoms.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 2, 2014)

We should block contact with other continents and countries so we can stop getting their diseases. 

Kidding. Not really. I don't know :/

Diseases makes me feel icky and paranoid. I don't want to die


----------



## toastia (Oct 2, 2014)

It must be horrible having blood coming out of your eyes, nose, mouth, butt, private parts, and everything. I feel for these people.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 2, 2014)

~

Africa has been a hard place to live in for a long, long time.  Their country is ravaged by war and disease.  Ebola is so widespread there because of their poor healthcare system.

There was also a raid a couple of months ago that led to a mass infection in one of the biggest slums in africa.  The raiders were shoutin things like: ebola is a lie, or that ebola is a western made up disease.  They raided a hostpital full of ebola patients, running off with cots and blankets the patients slept on.  This led to the infection spreading to the largest slum in africa.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> According to my local news, there's apparently a person suspected to have the Ebola virus and was sent to isolation in a hospital. The news said it was strange since there was one other person in the US who might have the virus and that person is in Texas. Then they interviewed someone and I wasn't listening for some reason...



Are you talking about the NBC News person? He was in Liberia when he contracted Ebola and test positive. He is being flown back for treatment.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

Honestly, there were just too many mistakes in this Ebola case for the Dallas man. He potentially lied on his airport screening saying he had not been in contact with Ebola victims when he was. It was unknown if he was fully aware of the diagnosis of the woman he contracted Ebola from, but if he was, then he intentionally lied in his screening and is now causing a larger Ebola health concern in the US. Not to mention the hospital at first dismissed him when he first went in believing it not to be Ebola. Too many mistakes...more caution needs to be used.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

Bluotter said:


> If you want to beat plague Inc. Don't put in symptoms until EVERYONE in the world is Infected. When everyone has the virus, USe the symptoms.



Uhh, yeah I knew this already. But in my previous post I said I always run out of DNA fast since I have to un-mutate the symptoms. Also, I have to use the things to help spread it so that's why I run out of DNA. I don't know, I guess I just have bad strategy...


----------



## kasane (Oct 3, 2014)

This feels like I am Legend is going to happen.

Aside from that, I'm not too updated on the most recent news of the disease, but...
this is an absurd thought, but what if those who got infected were to be killed? Would this put an end to the virus? Just out of curiosity I'm not a psychopath I swear


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 3, 2014)

Ba bump


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 3, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> This feels like I am Legend is going to happen.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm not too updated on the most recent news of the disease, but...
> this is an absurd thought, but what if those who got infected were to be killed? Would this put an end to the virus? Just out of curiosity I'm not a psychopath I swear



No. Fruit bats along with other species also carry Ebola and are able to pass it to humans. Plus, if you just go ahead and kill everyone, you are still able to catch Ebola Fromm their body along with any waste they left behind.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 3, 2014)

Some amazing news here, woman gets 75% survival rate treating her own family wearing just trashbags and improvised equipment.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 3, 2014)

Found this on Tumblr.

I'm not going to get bogged down by this because the only UK victim of Ebola, William Pooley, was cured quite quickly after being brought back to the UK ( http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...pooley-cured-royal-free-hospital-9708167.html ) but the only thing I worry about is that the experimental drug is in very short supply so if there were an outbreak there would be a bit of a wait for it... I'm just going to take my regular precautions, like i did with the Swine Flu outbreak, my brother had Swine Flu and I managed to not contract it from him by just being careful with my hygiene.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 3, 2014)

Ebola....its's taking over. (also there's a channel named: Ebolaworld)


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not sure what more could be elaborated on for this thread, besides more people coming forward with scientifically incorrect fear-mongering.


----------



## kasane (Oct 3, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> No. Fruit bats along with other species also carry Ebola and are able to pass it to humans. Plus, if you just go ahead and kill everyone, you are still able to catch Ebola Fromm their body along with any waste they left behind.



Right, I forgot about that :/
Are there any known treatment discovered that can cure Ebolas yet?


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 3, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Right, I forgot about that :/
> Are there any known treatment discovered that can cure Ebolas yet?



Looking back at posts... yeah, I think so.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 3, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Right, I forgot about that :/
> Are there any known treatment discovered that can cure Ebolas yet?



There are experimental drugs; the most well-known is ZMapp. These drugs have not been tested in humans until the two Americans were brought into America for treatment and were given the experimental drug. Since this is a health emergency, the process is being sped up, however.

None of these drugs are in very large quantities either. I don't think the Dallas man has even been given any Ebola drug yet because the hospital does not yet have it in supply. I could be wrong on that, though. They are expected to getting production of the drugs up by 2015, though. They obviously didn't have large supplies, though, because the drugs were still in testing and it does no good to mass-produce a drug that doesn't do anything. However, that's the other issue. Ebola kills 50-60% of its victims meaning there is a survival rate of around 40-50%. These survivors are not surviving because they are taking Ebola cures. The virus just runs its course through them and then it's gone. So who's to say that the very few people who received the experimental drugs were not in this 40-50% survival rate and the drug(s) really didn't do much at all to help?

But yes there are medications and cures being researched and tested. Hopefully they work and can get to those suffering from Ebola.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There have also been thoughts of using the blood of people who survived Ebola after contracting it as their blood would contain antibodies to fight against Ebola. However, tests in primates for this procedure in battling Ebola do not look promising.

I've also heard that there have been some healthy volunteers to test some experimental drugs too. I forgot when that was, though. I only just got back into the whole Ebola thing after not really looking into it since school started.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

im mostly scared that it will mutate and become airborne. i know they dont always mutate, but my paranoia likes to run rampant when unchecked haha. i try not to think about it though.

i feel very sorry for the infected man and his family. it must be awful.

also just read above; i did NOT know that people with ebola could survive; thought it was a surefire death. thats actually really good to know, so thank you for that info.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not actually THAT worried about it but i do feel awful for all of those who have died/are suffering from it in Africa. I don't think it will spread to be honest in the USA because it's so controlled.


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im mostly scared that it will mutate and become airborne. i know they dont always mutate, but my paranoia likes to run rampant when unchecked haha. i try not to think about it though.
> 
> i feel very sorry for the infected man and his family. it must be awful.
> 
> also just read above; i did NOT know that people with ebola could survive; thought it was a surefire death. thats actually really good to know, so thank you for that info.



Ebola does have quite a decent survival rate if the victim is treated properly. Rehydration, blood donation, antibiotics for secondary infections, etc. It still has a notable mortality rate in people in supportive/intensive care, but no-where near as devastating as being left to die on the ground.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a feeling there will be a huge Outbreak and the world will be contaminated by Ebola. Just a thought.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 4, 2014)

Marie said:


> I have a feeling there will be a huge Outbreak and the world will be contaminated by Ebola. Just a thought.


Then there already would have been an outbreak. Don't forget that this is not the first time that Ebola has spread to places outside of the African continent, and yet there hasn't been an outbreak in the developed world as of yet. Sorry to be rude, but if you don't know what you're talking about then please don't say anything.



Shirohibiki said:


> also just read above; i did NOT know that people with ebola could survive; thought it was a surefire death. thats actually really good to know, so thank you for that info.


I think a lot of people are misinformed about Ebola and other diseases. Ebola is manageable up to a certain point, but it still has a very high mortality rate compared to other incurable manageable diseases (like cancer and AIDS).

I think the fact that people know so little about the disease is why this fear mongering is so effective. People can't think for themselves and are too lazy to do their own research. If you get Ebola it's terrible, but it's manageable if you're of good health normally and are taken into the hospital on time. This guy was sent home even though he was clearly showing signs of the illness. He may die of it simply because of that negligence, and if it spreads to dozens of people (current estimate), then that's where it went wrong.


----------



## MsVictoria (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not too worried about it even though my hometown is near Dallas. I also moved a few hours away from Dallas for school so yeah, I'm not worried.


----------



## Horus (Oct 4, 2014)

Hahaha I'm the worst kind of person

4chan is really loving this

Anyway, I heard he didn't tell officials that he had it and when he went to the doctor, they didn't quarantine him at first so ???

I love you Ebola-chan!


----------



## Jawile (Oct 4, 2014)

My family is the type of people who scream "We're all going to die!" or "It's going to become airborne!"

and i'm like guys no
it's not just a simple skip away


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 5, 2014)

Jawile said:


> My family is the type of people who scream "We're all going to die!" or "It's going to become airborne!"
> 
> and i'm like guys no
> it's not just a simple skip away


And they're not thinking about the fact that Europe is not a cesspool of Ebola. There's several countries here that have had cases of Ebola: France, Germany, the UK, Switzerland and Spain. They're closer to each other than a lot of places in the US. Yet now that it's happening in the US, suddenly the sensationalist media picks up on it and starts sowing fear into people's minds. And that's what's wrong with your country.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 6, 2014)

~

I'd also like to point out that when Dr. Brantly was taken to america, (he was the first outside case to be taken to america to be 'treated', or as I like to call it, 'stuidied), we began finding out how to cure this.  The MAJOR issue as to why this is so deadly to africa is because of their poor healthcare system.


....I love ebola-chan.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sorry to be rude, but if you don't know what you're talking about then please don't say anything.




This is a discussion on an _animal crossing forum_. I don't know what led you to believe that I know anything about Ebola, but if I did know anything about it I wouldn't be sitting here.
I posted to show my opinion and uneducated thought on the situation, not to be told to shut up by some know-it-all.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 6, 2014)

Marie said:


> This is a discussion on an _animal crossing forum_. I don't know what led you to believe that I know anything about Ebola, but if I did know anything about it I wouldn't be sitting here.
> I posted to show my opinion and uneducated thought on the situation, not to be told to shut up by some know-it-all.


I'm glad you took it so well. It's not even like it's hard to educate yourself on it - you simply pay attention to news that doesn't try to scare you into the Stone Age. If you had done so, you would have known that there have been other _isolated_ cases of Ebola appearing in places outside of Africa, with the following countries having one or more cases:
- France
- Germany
- Switzerland
- Spain
- England

Three of those countries are directly next to mine, and last time I checked my family and I weren't dying from Ebola. Add to that that this American case of Ebola is in Dallas, Texas. Now take a look at this map.






Apart from the Spaniards, the places where people that have been found to be infected with Ebola _all fit into the size of Texas_. So unless you've heard of some massive Ebola outbreak in Europe then I don't think you're in any danger of an outbreak.

Add to that the fact that Ebola most easily spreads in places with bad sanitation and healthcare, you know, like a third-world country, and you'll see exactly how ridiculous your post/reaction to this single situation is. The people that possibly have contracted Ebola from this one person have been put into quarantine, and so far the deaths of Ebola patients outside of Africa has been minimal. Two cases in Spain led to the death of the patients. In France, Germany and Switzerland, the patients were all cured.

Seriously, do some reading.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys you can discuss each other's opinions but please don't bash someone else's opinion if it's not your own.


----------



## oranje (Oct 6, 2014)

The only thing I'm a little concerned about was that the Ebola patient was sent home from the hospital before he became very ill. Now whether it was because he was afraid and didn't give all the information or the hospital made an error, I'm not sure. But I hope that hospitals now will be more  vigilant when patients come into the hospital with Ebola-like symptoms if they had been traveling recently to countries where the disease is more prominent.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not really worried, but I hope the hospital takes extreme caution when handling the case of Ebola. I personally think that any airport that deports planes to infected countries should stop with those flights, so we don't end up with an Ebola outbreak of our own in the States.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 6, 2014)

oranje said:


> The only thing I'm a little concerned about was that the Ebola patient was sent home from the hospital before he became very ill. Now whether it was because he was afraid and didn't give all the information or the hospital made an error, I'm not sure. But I hope that hospitals now will be more  vigilant when patients come into the hospital with Ebola-like symptoms if they had been traveling recently to countries where the disease is more prominent.


He gave them all the information they needed, even explicitly stating that he had been traveling in western Africa where the Ebola outbreak is. They still sent him home, then blamed it on system errors.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> He gave them all the information they needed, even explicitly stating that he had been traveling in western Africa where the Ebola outbreak is. They still sent him home, then blamed it on system errors.



Yeah, too many mistakes were made (regardless the patient made his own share of mistakes too) with this case and now the guy is in critical condition. :/


----------



## cIementine (Oct 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I'm glad you took it so well. It's not even like it's hard to educate yourself on it - you simply pay attention to news that doesn't try to scare you into the Stone Age. If you had done so, you would have known that there have been other _isolated_ cases of Ebola appearing in places outside of Africa, with the following countries having one or more cases:
> - France
> - Germany
> - Switzerland
> ...





Thanks for telling me to do some reading, even though you actually don't know how much I do read, and for thinking that it affects my knowledge of Ebola.




			
				TheBluRaichu said:
			
		

> Guys you can discuss each other's opinions but please don't bash someone else's opinion if it's not your own.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 7, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, too many mistakes were made (regardless the patient made his own share of mistakes too) with this case and now the guy is in critical condition. :/


The only possible mistake that he may have made is accepting their decision of sending him home. He kinda already knew that he had it and even pointed it out to them. In the end it was the hospital's neglect that let it get to this point. If it does spread the hospital should be held accountable for it.



Marie said:


> Thanks for telling me to do some reading, even though you actually don't know how much I do read, and for thinking that it affects my knowledge of Ebola.


That's all fine and dandy, but if you're going to claim there will be a global outbreak of Ebola even when all signs point to the developed world having it well under control, then you're not educating yourself enough. Both you and Beary overreacted to the news and it shows how little you understand about the topic.

Or maybe it's just the American people. Spain has had two patients die from Ebola and a confirmed case of a patient spreading the disease to somebody else. This is only mentioned in passing on Wikipedia pages and barely mentioned on news sites at all, but then a single person in the US gets Ebola and immediately a long Wikipedia article is made about it and the news goes ****ing insane, even though the threat is so small. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Or maybe it's just the American people. Spain has had two patients die from Ebola and a confirmed case of a patient spreading the disease to somebody else. This is only mentioned in passing on Wikipedia pages and barely mentioned on news sites at all, but then a single person in the US gets Ebola and immediately a long Wikipedia article is made about it and the news goes ****ing insane, even though the threat is so small. Absolutely ridiculous.


I know right? Most people outside of the UK don't even know about the nurse from the UK who was brought back to the UK in isolation after working in West Africa to help the doctors and nurses there and he was successfully treated against Ebola and now he is wanting to go back to West Africa to help people there again.
They mentioned the nurse in Spain who has contracted Ebola during the lunchtime Newsbeat on Radio 1 but that's the only news show that I have heard mention it.
It's just silly with all these American news outlets scaremongering and spreading false information, anyone would think its the flaming end of the world!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but if you're going to claim there will be a global outbreak of Ebola even when all signs point to the developed world having it well under control, then you're not educating yourself enough. Both you and Beary overreacted to the news and it shows how little you understand about the topic.



It wasn't meant to be a claim, it was meant to be a bit of a 'oohhh, wouldn't it be scary if' thing, but I do understand I don't know much about the situation, like I previously said. I haven't really looked into it, either. I just posted here because it is an open topic and I'm sure I don't need to be an A+ Ebola genius to reply.


----------



## oranje (Oct 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The only possible mistake that he may have made is accepting their decision of sending him home. He kinda already knew that he had it and even pointed it out to them. In the end it was the hospital's neglect that let it get to this point. If it does spread the hospital should be held accountable for it.
> 
> 
> That's all fine and dandy, but if you're going to claim there will be a global outbreak of Ebola even when all signs point to the developed world having it well under control, then you're not educating yourself enough. Both you and Beary overreacted to the news and it shows how little you understand about the topic.
> ...



I think it's a little unfair to put the blame on Americans being the only ones who are being paranoid about this issue. The news tends to be American-centric, but many in Spain are very upset on the way the hospital in Madrid handled the case:

"The Federation of Health and Socio Sectors of Workers' Commissions (CCOO-FSS) has demanded the resignation of Health Minister Ana Mato, the director of the branch of the Community of Madrid, Javier Rodriguez, and the manager of the Hospital La Paz-Carlos III of Madrid, Rafael P?rez-Santamarina following confirmation of Ebola infection." _A medical missionary who treated Garcia Viejo, first in Europe infected by Ebola_

There has also been three more people quarantined in Spain. 

What worries me is that hospitals are not educating their staff about how Ebola speads. There has been reports that medical staff in Spain only received 20 minutes on how to manage Ebola, which is unacceptable. I don't believe there will be a pandemic in Europe or the United States but hospitals need to be more vigilant.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 8, 2014)

~

So....I hate to bring this back up, but the man in Dallas with Ebola has died.


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

...Its scary how everything in Africa mutates...No offense to the africans...
But seriously,Obama's trying his best but putting his troops at risk...its sorta too much..


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The only possible mistake that he may have made is accepting their decision of sending him home. He kinda already knew that he had it and even pointed it out to them. In the end it was the hospital's neglect that let it get to this point. If it does spread the hospital should be held accountable for it.



No, that's not what I am taking about. This man lied on his airport screening at the airport when planning on coming to the United States. He had contact with a women diagnosed with Ebola. He did not mention this at all in his airport screening and on the questions of "Have you interacted with Ebola patients" he answered no. Whether he knew the woman had Ebola or not I don't think was ever determined. Nonetheless, he was unable to make it out alive, unfortunately. :/



> That's all fine and dandy, but if you're going to claim there will be a global outbreak of Ebola even when all signs point to the developed world having it well under control, then you're not educating yourself enough. Both you and Beary overreacted to the news and it shows how little you understand about the topic.
> 
> Or maybe it's just the American people. Spain has had two patients die from Ebola and a confirmed case of a patient spreading the disease to somebody else. This is only mentioned in passing on Wikipedia pages and barely mentioned on news sites at all, but then a single person in the US gets Ebola and immediately a long Wikipedia article is made about it and the news goes ****ing insane, even though the threat is so small. Absolutely ridiculous.



You have to understand that the United States is of course going to be reporting confirmed cases of Ebola within their own country more than Ebola cases in other countries especially since most news stations aren't even focused or required to focus on international news anyway. If you want to learn more about Ebola around the world, go to international news sources.

The nurse in Spain has contracted Ebola. Her dog is supposedly going to be euthanized now (waiting on a court order). The nurses and doctors when dealing with Ebola patients in Spain were only using Biological suits (or whatever they are called) at level 2 when the highest level is 4. At level two, the suit is not completely impermeable meaning substances can still find their way in. And when taking the suits and equipment off, any liquids stuck on the suit can come in contact with the nurse. I believe that is what most people think is what happened and how she contracted Ebola, but no one is for certain.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nigeria contains their Ebola outbreak!

Though not having nearly as many cases as Liberia and Sierra Leone, Nigeria was able to control their Ebola outbreak and hasn't had a case since August 31st. WAY TO GO, NIGERIA! I mean seriously, they did the right measures and now serve as a model to other nations in controlling their possible Ebola outbreaks before the cases begin to spread out. There is definitely hope we can beat this!

Also, the Ebola virus stays in semen for months after getting rid of the infection, so stay safe.


----------



## Solar (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm really hoping the U.S. can take the correct measures to contain this before it becomes widespread.


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Solar said:


> I'm really hoping the U.S. can take the correct measures to contain this before it becomes widespread.



Thats gonna be hard,since as many others stated,its unfortunately evolving,and the scientists can't make vaccines fast enough to stop this...


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2014)

Radda said:


> Thats gonna be hard,since as many others stated,its unfortunately evolving,and the scientists can't make vaccines fast enough to stop this...



Nigeria was able to contain it in their country once cases started appearing in July. They haven't had a new case now since August 31st. While getting cures to the patients is difficult, quarantine and treatments like re-hydration will stop the virus from spreading.


----------



## n64king (Oct 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> He gave them all the information they needed, even explicitly stating that he had been traveling in western Africa where the Ebola outbreak is. They still sent him home, then blamed it on system errors.



LOL Which just reads as "TEXAS AINT GETTIN NO EBOLA WE AINT GONNA CHECK THAT OUT. WE'RE INVINCIBLE RICK PERRY SAID SO AND EVERYONE DOWN AT BOB'S HARDWARE SAY SO"


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Also, the Ebola virus stays in semen for months after getting rid of the infection, so stay safe.



I don't want to know how they found this out.



Radda said:


> Thats gonna be hard,since as many others stated,its unfortunately evolving,and the scientists can't make vaccines fast enough to stop this...



Stop. Look, if Nigeria was able to stop it in their country, I think America is fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solar said:


> I'm really hoping the U.S. can take the correct measures to contain this before it becomes widespread.



Spoiler alert: It's *not *widespread in America. :O


----------



## Solar (Oct 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Spoiler alert: It's *not *widespread in America. :O



Lol guess what I said *before it becomes* widespread.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2014)

Solar said:


> Lol guess what I said *before it becomes* widespread.



Well it's already contained, so it's not going to become widespread in America jfc.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I don't want to know how they found this out.



The virus has been known about for like forty years. Probably found some evidence from people randomly contracting the disease from perfectly healthy people or something idk exactl how they find stuf flike this out.


----------



## n64king (Oct 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Well it's already contained, so it's not going to become widespread in America jfc.



Lol based on how it even arrived here once, I bet some other ignorant red neck state would let it in and say it's food poisoning and then there you go, the 21st century plague.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> The virus has been known about for like forty years. Probably found some evidence from people randomly contracting the disease from perfectly healthy people or something idk exactl how they find stuf flike this out.



I just don't remember reading the chapter about semen in the Hot Zone (that one book about it).


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2014)

Solar said:


> Lol guess what I said *before it becomes* widespread.



It's not going to. A majority of states have already been making preparations passing laws about quarantining people showing Ebola symptoms so they are prepared for any potential outbreak. It's the duty of citizens in every nation to report if they have symptoms or have come in contact with Ebola victims.


----------



## n64king (Oct 8, 2014)

Not that I'm worried or trying to spread panic or whatever. Or saying YA U WRONG ITS COMIN TO GET US, just leaving opportunities open lolol


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2014)

n64king said:


> Not that I'm worried or trying to spread panic or whatever. Or saying YA U WRONG ITS COMIN TO GET US, just leaving opportunities open lolol



That's great to have an opinion on the matter, but it's really not necessary to come and announce "A global outbreak of Ebola is inevitable" which is just going to cause panic in the users who skim the thread and only read the shorter posts.


----------



## Solar (Oct 8, 2014)

Not gonna lie I am a hypochondriac. The fact that's in the US alone scares me. People are just so unpredictable. Anyone who he's come in contact with while the virus was incubating could have gotten it themselves and then gone on to make contact with other people and it's hard to keep track of every action made by someone. I honestly hope you two are right, but I'm kind of just playing devil's advocate here.


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Nigeria was able to contain it in their country once cases started appearing in July. They haven't had a new case now since August 31st. While getting cures to the patients is difficult, quarantine and treatments like re-hydration will stop the virus from spreading.



Oh thank you,I've been behind on Ebola' news...


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 8, 2014)

Radda said:


> Oh thank you,I've been behind on Ebola' news...



It was reported like half an hour ago haha so you're not really behind, but now you're caught up! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solar said:


> Not gonna lie I am a hypochondriac. The fact that's in the US alone scares me. People are just so unpredictable. Anyone who he's come in contact with while the virus was incubating could have gotten it themselves.



That's why you should read the news and the thread. Ebola is not contagious until symptoms start appearing (usually starting with a fever), so it is not contagious in the incubation period. There is good search and tracking to find people Ebola victims were in contact with, though, and those who were in contact get quarantined and monitored for three weeks to see if symptoms develop, and of course get tested for Ebola.


----------



## Solar (Oct 8, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> It was reported like half an hour ago haha so you're not really behind, but now you're caught up!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I had been keeping up on the news but did not know that it's not contagious while being incubated. That makes me feel better though.


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2014)

The guy died earlier today and apparently his girlfriend now has it :/


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 9, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> You have to understand that the United States is of course going to be reporting confirmed cases of Ebola within their own country more than Ebola cases in other countries especially since most news stations aren't even focused or required to focus on international news anyway. If you want to learn more about Ebola around the world, go to international news sources.


But why do I, a European living close to three countries with confirmed (now cured) infections and about 3-4 hours away from Spain have to hear Americans whining on and on about how one dude (and now his girlfriend) in the US got infected? Mind you, I didn't hear anything about the confirmed European infections on the news, yet this American one was on our news right away. The reports of the European cases are fairly buried under the news of the African and US cases, and I don't understand why.

The nurse in Spain has come into contact with other people during the incubation period, and we have yet to know if more people have been infected there (with 50 people being monitored). Do you know how much I hear about that? Zip. US dude comes into contact with like a dozen people, LET'S ALL FREAK THE **** OUT


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> That's great to have an opinion on the matter, but it's really not necessary to come and announce "A global outbreak of Ebola is inevitable" which is just going to cause panic in the users who skim the thread and only read the shorter posts.



Okay because that's totally what I said, an outbreak is inevitable. I said it's not impossible. That doesn't translate to "yes it's on it's way". Unless you didn't mean me then my damn bad


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> It was reported like half an hour ago haha so you're not really behind, but now you're caught up!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*the eboli thread on tbt. VERY serious for the research on the virus.*


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 9, 2014)

lol interesting how it only comes into the media when it's affecting white people


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you serious it was in the media before white people got effected. Tumblr justice league girl.


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> *eboli *



Oh Eboli. That's when Ecoli and Ebola come together right?


----------



## starlark (Oct 9, 2014)

n64king said:


> Oh Eboli. That's when Ecoli and Ebola come together right?



And create a megavirus o.o
honestly oranges please proofread I know you're trying to make a sarcastic joke but it doesn't work when you misspell your main point


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 9, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Are you serious it was in the media before white people got effected. Tumblr justice league girl.



isn't justice league a comic book series


----------



## Brackets (Oct 9, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> lol interesting how it only comes into the media when it's affecting white people



it was definitely in the news before that.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> lol interesting how it only comes into the media when it's affecting white people



do u only watch the news once a month?


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 9, 2014)

omg i might have made a mistake i just hadn't head of it until it hit the usa?? one person telling me is enough lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 9, 2014)

Vaati said:


> The guy died earlier today and apparently his girlfriend now has it :/



I tried looking for a news source but couldn't find one. Where did you hear this from?



Reindeer said:


> The nurse in Spain has come into contact with other people during the incubation period, and we have yet to know if more people have been infected there



Because it's impossible to know if those people have been infected yet or not. The nurse developed symptoms way after the Dallas man. No one the Dallas man has encountered has developed signs of Ebola yet, so what makes you think anything can confirm the people who have been in contact with the nurse can be confirmed as having Ebola?


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 9, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> lol interesting how it only comes into the media when it's affecting white people


Yes, because nobody has been reporting about the massive outbreak in western Africa. Idiot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Superpenguin said:


> Because it's impossible to know if those people have been infected yet or not. The nurse developed symptoms way after the Dallas man. No one the Dallas man has encountered has developed signs of Ebola yet, so what makes you think anything can confirm the people who have been in contact with the nurse can be confirmed as having Ebola?


I know that as well, but you've kinda missed my point. My point was that the American issue is so overblown even here in Europe, yet even the cases that are a doorstep away are ignored.


----------



## Cudon (Oct 9, 2014)

It's as if Americans have access to social media when Africans don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

starlark said:


> And create a megavirus o.o
> honestly oranges please proofread I know you're trying to make a sarcastic joke but it doesn't work when you misspell your main point



E-Coli is only a bacteria. Ebola is a virus however.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought it was kinda scary but yea. 

Good there isn't Ebola in Australia....yet.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 9, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> I thought it was kinda scary but yea.
> 
> Good there isn't Ebola in Australia....yet.



yes there is


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> omg i might have made a mistake i just hadn't head of it until it hit the usa?? one person telling me is enough lol



Lol you take what ONE person says for a fact and you run with it? And you claim that's enough every time? That's stupid. That's why like 5 people quoted you in a row about your bs.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yes there is



It was confirmed this morning that she did not have it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

starlark said:


> And create a megavirus o.o
> honestly oranges please proofread I know you're trying to make a sarcastic joke but it doesn't work when you misspell your main point



Whoops wow haha **EBOLA*

- - - Post Merge - - -



katsuragi said:


> lol interesting how it only comes into the media when it's affecting white people





katsuragi said:


> omg i might have made a mistake i just hadn't head of it until it hit the usa?? one person telling me is enough lol




You are the biggest moron on here.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Yes, because nobody has been reporting about the massive outbreak in western Africa. Idiot.



Correction: No body is reading about it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Correction: No body is reading about it.



oh you're right only you and your saviour of a thread is informing everyone about ebola


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 9, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> oh you're right only you and your saviour of a thread is informing anyone about ebola



Literally what?

I am talking about the dozens of articles out there that have been published since the outbreak of Ebola began. These articles have been going on all throughout the Summer. New stations have mentioned it multiple times during the Summer. If you're saying there have been no articles until it started infecting the Western world, you must've been unlucky (or possibly lucky) enough to have never heard anything about Ebola to spike your interest and go search more about it until now.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

That's not what I meant at all and I misunderstood your other post obviously. So nevermind.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 9, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> That's not what I meant at all and I misunderstood your other post obviously. So nevermind.



It's okay. :}

The cop that was showing signs up Ebola after being in contact with the Dallas man does not have the virus, so good news yay.


----------



## doveling (Oct 9, 2014)

i'm so glad the nurse from aus din't contract it.. i was so scared it would reach us ; v ;;
i feel for all the patients suffering this virus


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol I wonder if the people who had signs of it are hypochondriacs. They got mildly sick because they got scared?


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 9, 2014)

can people please stop insulting me and calling me stupid, it's not necessary. i didn't say anything to insult anybody, just leave me alone please. i'm sorry if i worded my post incorrectly, i probably wasn't paying much attention, i meant more along the lines of the mainstream media i guess. even if me not hearing of it before has been deemed unintelligent, there is no need to call me an idiot/moron, please stop, thanks!


----------



## Jawile (Oct 9, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> can people please stop insulting me and calling me stupid, it's not necessary. i didn't say anything to insult anybody, just leave me alone please. i'm sorry if i worded my post incorrectly, i probably wasn't paying much attention, i meant more along the lines of the mainstream media i guess. even if me not hearing of it before has been deemed unintelligent, there is no need to call me an idiot/moron, please stop, thanks!



yeah guys i've seen a lot of insults and bitterness thrown around in this thread, let's not do that please


----------



## radical6 (Oct 10, 2014)

Apparently Cuba has sent the most doctors to help out West Africa than any other nation. Interesting, good job I guess.

Not sure if this is 100% true though.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yes there is



Sorry but no there isn't. 

The nurse didn't have it. So I don't know where you got that information from lool


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> Sorry but no there isn't.
> 
> The nurse didn't have it. So I don't know where you got that information from lool



Biggest relief of my life.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 10, 2014)

Reading this thread has given me an advantage when I speak to my friends about it cos I'm like actually Ebola isn't airborne

tbh I don't think its going to go crazy. In the USA and and UK and richer countries like that we can contain it and help the developing countries that can't so I think we'll be alright


----------



## mob (Oct 10, 2014)

uhh my boyfriend gave me an ebola plushie a year ago o:
it was a gift from his micro biology  teacher since he studied the ebola


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

bot said:


> uhh my boyfriend gave me an ebola plushie a year ago o:
> it was a gift from his micro biology  teacher since he studied the ebola



... What does it look like.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.giantmicrobes.com/us/products/ebola.html


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> http://www.giantmicrobes.com/us/products/ebola.html



Thats so disturbing... who would give someone that D;


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah it's truly disgusting how people can joke about this and take it as a light subject. Thousands have died, but hey, as long as it's not affecting you/your loved ones, right?


----------



## mob (Oct 10, 2014)

uh, this was a year ago? before the ebola was relevant. o:
the company has had these for a while


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Thats so disturbing... who would give someone that D;


They're adorable. The company has been making these for years, and it serves as both a cute gift and a way to educate people about diseases. They all come with a small booklet that contains information on how people/animals contract the disease, and how modern medicine treats it.



Motte said:


> Yeah it's truly disgusting how people can joke about this and take it as a light subject. Thousands have died, but hey, as long as it's not affecting you/your loved ones, right?


Sorry, but I don't see how it's bad that people joke about it. Even in western Africa, where the outbreak started, people have started making songs and telling jokes about it. It helps in raising awareness, and relieving some of the stress that comes with the whole situation. You can either laugh about it or be sad about it, in the end your emotions don't have an effect on how the virus spreads.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

bot said:


> uh, this was a year ago? before the ebola was relevant. o:
> the company has had these for a while


Rollllllling my eyes out of my head, Ebola has BEEN relevant for various African countries though...? Your ignorance is sad but I can't say I'm surprised. The last deadly outbreak before this was in 2007. Let's just forget about those who died in the Democratic Republic of the Congo, in Uganda, or in Gabon.
I forgot it's only relevant when it becomes a concern for the western world.


----------



## mob (Oct 10, 2014)

lol youre just trying to get mad for zero reason, i'm pretty sure you just misunderstood what i said.


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 10, 2014)

Ebola is in spain


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Ebola is in spain


Did you only now find out? Ebola has been a thing in Spain since August.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Sorry, but I don't see how it's bad that people joke about it. Even in western Africa, where the outbreak started, people have started making songs and telling jokes about it. It helps in raising awareness, and relieving some of the stress that comes with the whole situation. You can either laugh about it or be sad about it, in the end your emotions don't have an effect on how the virus spreads.


You think lighting the mood with songs that bring a community together is the same as joking about the deaths of thousands? However the communities over there can bring each other together and educate their people about it is one thing, but it's another to joke about people dying painfully from a disease without a cure.
Do you think 'jokes' like this are funny too?
As far as dying from an illness it's truly one of the worst in the world, there's nothing funny about it. It's something that has the potential to kill millions of people. Please tell me how that should be joked about.

Regarding the plush toy, it's incredibly tasteless. If you're educating someone with it that's fine, but here we have user bot who claims Ebola has only been relevant in the past year.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bot said:


> lol youre just trying to get mad for zero reason, i'm pretty sure you just misunderstood what i said.


Care to elaborate then?


----------



## mob (Oct 10, 2014)

motte chill out, i know youre passionate about this.
but like really this is an animal crossing forum you dont need to be so angry.


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> You think lighting the mood with songs that bring a community together is the same as joking about the deaths of thousands? However the communities over there can bring each other together and educate their people about it is one thing, but it's another to joke about people dying painfully from a disease without a cure.
> Do you think 'jokes' like this are funny too?
> As far as dying from an illness it's truly one of the worst in the world, there's nothing funny about it. It's something that has the potential to kill millions of people. Please tell me how that should be joked about.
> 
> ...



People jokes with EVERYTHING. Why joking about that is something bad?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Did you only now find out? Ebola has been a thing in Spain since August.



It will be ironic that I didn't knew it since I'm from Spain. I'm a bit worried about that, at least ebola is not in Catalonia


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> You think lighting the mood with songs that bring a community together is the same as joking about the deaths of thousands? However the communities over there can bring each other together and educate their people about it is one thing, but it's another to joke about people dying painfully from a disease without a cure.


I find it interesting you only focus on the songs part, while I mentioned that the people in the middle of the danger zone are joking about it themselves. It's like crying about people making jokes about 9/11 right after it happened. It's a coping mechanism for a lot of people and you shouldn't say it's less worthy than writing a song or doing something else to either deal with a problem or spread awareness.



Motte said:


> Do you think 'jokes' like this are funny too?


I have not heard an Ebola-related joke so far, so I can't say for sure whether or not I'd find jokes about the virus and resulting illness funny. This man didn't realize his joke wouldn't come across as one and that's why the whole situation started. I think it's funny in the sense that it's more out of carelessness than anything else, as well as the paranoia sown into the minds of American people by news outlets.



Motte said:


> As far as dying from an illness it's truly one of the worst in the world, there's nothing funny about it. It's something that has the potential to kill millions of people. Please tell me how that should be joked about.


Cancer and HIV are terrible diseases to succumb to as well, but if I hear a good joke about those I'll still laugh. And before you go all ape**** on me, take note that I've had three friends die to these diseases, two of cancer and one of HIV. So I know the pain and suffering those people go through, but I can't deny other people and myself from having fun simply because of that fact.



Motte said:


> Regarding the plush toy, it's incredibly tasteless. If you're educating someone with it that's fine, but here we have user bot who claims Ebola has only been relevant in the past year.


I don't think they said that, just that Ebola has recently been relevant since the early 2014 outbreak. The last time it was relevant was in 2007, as you mentioned.

Honestly, you're overreacting to this. If people were to take all the terrible things into account at all times whenever they wanted to make a joke or even make a general statement, do you know what would happen? We'd all be silent, because we'd be too afraid of offending somebody that was just a bit too sensitive to the news. Let people joke and talk about it, otherwise you're just dealing with censorship.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

bot said:


> motte chill out, i know youre passionate about this.
> but like really this is an animal crossing forum you dont need to be so angry.


I'm not angry, and I'm well aware of the website I'm logged in to. This however is a thread about Ebola. It's an extremely serious subject. Once again, care to elaborate on your earlier comment?

Gregriii this is the reality of Ebola


Spoiler: Graphic images



























Why do you think joking about this is okay? I don't see how any humor can be found in this. It's effecting hundreds of families there, and now it's just starting to appear in other (western) countries. Get educated.

Instead of me explaining why this is an appalling thing to joke over, why don't you guys tell me what's so funny about this?


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm not angry, and I'm well aware of the website I'm logged in to. This however is a thread about Ebola. It's an extremely serious subject. Once again, care to elaborate on your earlier comment?
> 
> Gregriii this is the reality of Ebola
> 
> ...


It's not funny. Is black humor, like when the people jokes about the Hitler and the nazis, or when people jokes about the racism, the gender violence, the bullying, the cancer, progeria.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 10, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> It's not funny. Is black humor, like when the people jokes about the Hitler and the nazis, or when people jokes about the racism, the gender violence, the bullying, the cancer, progeria.



I pretty sure its called dark humor


----------



## Cudon (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm not angry, and I'm well aware of the website I'm logged in to. This however is a thread about Ebola. It's an extremely serious subject. Once again, care to elaborate on your earlier comment?
> 
> Gregriii this is the reality of Ebola
> 
> ...


Plenty of jokes have been made of other issues why can't we joke about this too? Black Plague was a huge deal yet alot of artists painted some silly skeletons about it. When 9/11 happened South park released an episode about it and it was appreciated by many. Joking about things makes people feel better and nobody goes ''HAHAHAHA THEY BLEED FROM THEIR EYES'' there's always more context to it aka the actual joke.

"Our unique plush stuffed animals make great learning tools and toys, as well as amusing gifts for anyone with a sense of humor." You simply don't have the sense of humor to appreciate these things do you? I mean theres a brain cell with a graduation hat on it's head and herpes looks like an omelette star. I dunno about you but these things are adorable and are great ways for teachers to show what the microbes look like.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 10, 2014)

Jokes about serious matters aren't ever going to stop. They're just not.

Of course, if you think a plushie about the disease is offensive, you're free to think that way, just like someone could think the plushie _isn't_ offensive. Personally I don't find it offensive, that's just me. Everyone has their own opinion and everyone takes things differently.


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> I'm not angry, and I'm well aware of the website I'm logged in to. This however is a thread about Ebola. It's an extremely serious subject. Once again, care to elaborate on your earlier comment?
> 
> Gregriii this is the reality of Ebola
> 
> ...



You know that first picture is from a bomb blast, right? Also, people joke about nearly everything. Who determines what can and cannot be joked about?


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Reindeer you're really tell me I'm overrating to this when you give me a wall of text to respond to? I don't have time to reply to all of this. It's one thing to laugh at one's own suffering, but it's another thing entirely to make jokes at the expense of somebody else's suffering.

It's insensitive and ignorant, as are "jokes" about 9/11, the holocaust, and whatever else the rest of you are bringing up in the Ebola thread. 

I love how people keep joining in on this conversation to share their opinion on _my_ opinion 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibiusa said:


> You know that first picture is from a bomb blast, right?


Yes  And I'm happy people are looking at the spoiler and educating themselves as I intended, cookie 4 you!


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> I love how people keep joining in on this conversation to share their opinion on _my_ opinion


If this is the way you think about it, you should also have the wisdom to not berate people on _their_ opinions. :^)


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> If this is the way you think about it, you should also have the wisdom to not berate people on _their_ opinions. :^)


Once again, this started / the reason I'm bothered is when bot stated "uh, this was a year ago? before the ebola was relevant"

Yeah, in that case, I have no problem berating ignorant people.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> I love how people keep joining in on this conversation to share their opinion on _my_ opinion



That's what forum discussions are usually for, you know.  

You post something, anyone can reply to it saying what they think as well! Just like you said what you thought about the Ebola plushie after bot posted that her boyfriend gave her one. Imagine that.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Once again, this started / the reason I'm bothered is when bot stated "uh, this was a year ago? before the ebola was relevant"
> 
> Yeah, in that case, I have no problem berating ignorant people.


And yet you started the whole tirade about jokes about Ebola not being funny because you said so. Those jokes do not come from ignorance, that's people dealing with a serious situation in their own way.

If you care so much about educating people, then here's a handy link for you. Educate yourself on humor.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

More replies to my opinions? Imagine that


----------



## Brackets (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> More replies to my opinions? Imagine that



wait, people on an internet forum where discussion is open to anyone, have replied to you?! what?! how did this happen?


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Once again, this started / the reason I'm bothered is when bot stated "uh, this was a year ago? before the ebola was relevant"
> 
> Yeah, in that case, I have no problem berating ignorant people.



It's cause ebola wasn't revelant. Do you heard in the whole 2013 about the ebola? It was revelant in 2007, but the people forgot the incident and till now, that virus was irrevelant.


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Yes  And I'm happy people are looking at the spoiler and educating themselves as I intended, cookie 4 you!



..?

What does a bomb blast have anything to do with ebola?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte, why are you acting like someone giving their opinion on someone else's opinion is a new thing, or a _bad_ thing? Happens all the time. If you can't handle that or think it's something to point out with an eye rolling face, why are you on a forum? I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem with people giving their opinion on your opinion if they were _agreeing_ with you, now would you?

Gonna head on out of this thread now since the discussion isn't getting anywhere.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

People WITHIN a community suffering from Ebola, can joke about it. That's how I feel.
I will always find it tasteless, ignorant, and crude to joke about something that doesn't effect you. Get over it, continue picking apart my comments, or cry me a river, idc.

Chibiusa: What does my comment about educating yourself mean? Doing research on whatever topic is being discussed? In this case, (images of) Ebola? Who knew!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lovelylexi said:


> Motte, why are you acting like someone giving their opinion on someone else's opinion is a new thing, or a _bad_ thing? Happens all the time. If you can't handle that or think it's something to point out with an eye rolling face, why are you on a forum? I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem with people giving their opinion on your opinion if they were _agreeing_ with you, now would you?
> 
> Gonna head on out of this thread now since the discussion isn't getting anywhere.


Yawn because it's tiresome as hell for me (and others) to make a comment, then have 5 randoms jump down my throat over it, like you're doing right now once again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> It's cause ebola wasn't revelant. Do you heard in the whole 2013 about the ebola? It was revelant in 2007, but the people forgot the incident and till now, that virus was irrevelant.


Once again, I forgot it's only relevant when it becomes a concern for the western world? This mentality is absolutely maddening, y'all are truly some ignorant pieces of work.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Now I see this board and I just think of _Eboli._

- - - Post Merge - - -

*@Motte,* lol you called me out for saying I called you out? What the heck* you always are fighting*, I told you so and you quoted the people telling you to shut up for all to see. How awkward for you to tell me and everyone you never fight and you do? Weird.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

How awkward that I have a stalker that loves to only pay attention to my posts that get friction? And who always derides the conversation to comment on me? You are proving my point that I literally just made about randoms who love to ride my ****, loves it!


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Chibiusa: What does my comment about educating yourself mean? Doing research on whatever topic is being discussed? In this case, (images of) Ebola? Who knew!


That still has literally nothing to do with what I asked. That first image you posted had nothing to do with Ebola--it was from a bomb blast. You don't need to start giving me sass for no reason, so I'm out of this one. We're also not "randoms," if I'm being grouped into this. We're all members of this community with opinions, and sometimes those will clash with others and they want to make that known. If you're getting tired of this, then by all means, take a break from this thread.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Chibiusa said:


> That still has literally nothing to do with what I asked. That first image you posted had nothing to do with Ebola--it was from a bomb blast. You don't need to start giving me sass for no reason, so I'm out of this one.


Because

That

Was

Literally

The 

Point

Of 

Putting

The

Image

There.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Are we still talking about Ebola...

Oh no I see, it's about Eboli again.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Chibiusa said:


> We're all members of this community with opinions, and sometimes those will clash with others and they want to make that known. If you're getting tired of this, then by all means, take a break from this thread.


Wow, I didn't know that, thank you so much for informing me. This is brand new information to take in! People... Have... Opinions?

And those opinions on Ebola need to be pointed out for how ignorant they are


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 10, 2014)

"People WITHIN a community suffering from Ebola, can joke about it. That's how I feel.
I will always find it tasteless, ignorant, and crude to joke about something that doesn't effect you. Get over it, continue picking apart my comments, or cry me a river, idc."

Just saying, I highly doubt people in a community that's affected with Ebola would be joking about it. 99% mortality rate? Hilarious, right?


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Wow, I didn't know that, thank you so much for informing me. This is brand new information to take in! People... Have... Opinions?
> 
> And those opinions on Ebola need to be pointed out for how ignorant they are



*OOH CLEAR OUT EVERYONE.* It's just a troll. They're trying to correct ignorance on Ebola on an Animal Crossing "Other" board.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 10, 2014)

posts popcorn gif here*


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh you must be like 13 years old and stomping your feet over there to spam my profile like that. Are you proud you spammed something no one looks at?


----------



## Slyveons (Oct 10, 2014)

Right now if I am completely honest I'm relieved I live in England. I haven't heard half as much, or been around people who are even half as distressed as those living in the states are right now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Someone on this thread obviously needs to take a break from the internet...


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Someone on this thread obviously needs to take a break from the internet...



I'm sooo dying to know which one it is.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Oh you must be like 13 years old and stomping your feet over there to spam my profile like that. Are you proud you spammed something no one looks at?


Once again you keep deriding the topic at hand to STALK ME. You obviously want attention from me and I'm telling you to grow up and block me if you dislike me so much. What are you doing to this thread besides bringing this kind of drama into it? You need to get over your obsession with my posts.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Slyveons said:


> Right now if I am completely honest I'm relieved I live in England. I haven't heard half as much, or been around people who are even half as distressed as those living in the states are right now.



I feel like you should be more stressed than America. You're closer and there are more cases/suspicions in Europe than the US. Most people in the US that are freaking out are at a panic level that is too soon to be at.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 10, 2014)

Once upon a time this thread was actually about ebola.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Once again you keep deriding the topic at hand to STALK ME. You obviously want attention from me and I'm telling you to grow up and block me if you dislike me so much. What are you doing to this thread besides bringing this kind of drama into it? You need to get over your obsession with my posts.



Lol no. Let's clear something up, no one is stalking you, you little fool. There's only like 10 boards that are even active in this thread, all of which you're fighting on. So of course we're going to post on the same boards. Stop acting like you're the head of the website and that what you tell people matters. No one is giving you any respect around here because you come in fighting immediately trying to "clear the ignorance", you want to clear it then you should delete your account and sit in a room by yourself quiet. You're more obsessed than me because you're posting on my profile over and over and fighting over and over while I am not  Anytime you post it's always long and with 100 quotes fighting back at you. Maybe you should take the hint that nobody agrees with you or respects you around here.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 10, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Once upon a time this thread was actually about ebola.



Yeah, can we just start to ignore the guy and just talk about this situation?

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> Lol no. Let's clear something up, no one is stalking you, you little fool. There's only like 10 boards that are even active in this thread, all of which you're fighting on. So of course we're going to post on the same boards. Stop acting like you're the head of the website and that what you tell people matters. No one is giving you any respect around here because you come in fighting immediately trying to "clear the ignorance", you want to clear it then you should delete your account and sit in a room by yourself quiet. You're more obsessed than me because you're posting on my profile over and over and fighting over and over while I am not  Anytime you post it's always long and with 100 quotes fighting back at you. Maybe you should take the hint that nobody agrees with you or respects you around here.



Just don't respond, we've all made the mistake to respond to this person, it's feeding their fire. They obviously don't understand that in life, people will have differing views and opinions, so it's just their problem, and they'll just have to deal with the harsh reality.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

What even????

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lmfao


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Slyveons said:


> Right now if I am completely honest I'm relieved I live in England. I haven't heard half as much, or been around people who are even half as distressed as those living in the states are right now.



With you living closer I would think you shouldn't feel so completely secure. But keep aware and don't panic. It's not as though it's in your backyard, but you can probably see it from your backyard creeping up on you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sugargalaxy said:


> Yeah, can we just start to ignore the guy and just talk about this situation?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Right, there's no getting through to them and they really don't understand at all. Hence why no one is ever caught having a peaceful discussion with them.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Orange look through my hundreds of posts and tell yourself that again. Last time this happened, others pointed out how you've been known to behave like this before. Keep trying  !


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Right, there's no getting through to them and they really don't understand at all. Hence why no one is ever caught having a peaceful discussion with them.



Hey ain't that the truth. We can even have a peaceful "eboli" discussion with you now. Or the what's bothering you thing that's locked.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

Everytime I see you post I laugh cause I'm thinking what can you even say to defend yourself now Motte? Everyone disagreed with you, everyone is saying to ignore you, but you keep posting like it's important haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Hey ain't that the truth. We can even have a peaceful "eboli" discussion with you now. Or the what's bothering you thing that's locked.



ah yes the great ecoli + eboli scare of 1 day ago. It was a game changer.

That Burger Princess thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 10, 2014)

How about we just do the most sensical thing, and just agree to disagree? Going back and forth will get you nowhere.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

We don't need to make eboli a thing. I'm surprised someone didn't slam you/us earlier unless they did and it was during the off hours.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep, posty post posts. I came in here to discuss Ebola and how it's BEEN relevant, on how it's not something to joke about. I can't help it if others reply to me. You however love to only enter threads I post in where there's friction. I don't ever see you in any other thread. I'm telling you once again to block me because you are seriously weirdly bothered by my comments & interactions with others. You do nothing but deride the conversation in an attempt to poo on me, time and time again.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

Slyveons said:


> Right now if I am completely honest I'm relieved I live in England. I haven't heard half as much, or been around people who are even half as distressed as those living in the states are right now.


You should be relieved that you live in a developed country, regardless of which one it is. Ebola won't spread easily, and as stated before in the thread, the people in African countries also have to deal with stuff like poor living conditions and crap medical care. The cases in the UK, Germany and France were cured, two people in Spain died and another one caught it, with possible more infections. Eventually, these countries will be able to keep it under control much better because the medical infrastructure can block the disease from moving much further.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

The US Pentagon only sent 1 isolation unit to Liberia, good for 25 people for the ENTIRE country. Oh. I can just hear the Republicans saying "well they should have only needed 1 but they let it get out of control it's their own fault"


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> The US Pentagon only sent 1 isolation unit to Liberia, good for 25 people for the ENTIRE country. Oh. I can just hear the Republicans saying "well they should have only needed 1 but they let it get out of control it's their own fault"



One isolation unit. Troops have been sent to build more medical facilities to help treat the virus, but there is only one isolation unit so far planned.

Isolation unit =/= medical facility


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

One unit for over 8000 infected isn't going to do anything, that could already be in use and could be occupied for a long time. Apparently they need at least 25 per country. But that's according to this article.


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

I remember hearing the 101st Airborne is supposed to be going over there to help out. I also heard the US military is supposed to be setting up 1,700 beds for patients there... But I aaalso heard that the republicans are slashing or trying to slash the intended budget for work there.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> One unit for over 8000 infected isn't going to do anything, that could already be in use and could be occupied for a long time. Apparently they need at least 25 per country. But that's according to this article.



I think it's UN guidelines that ask for that many. I don't think anyone is trying to help that hard, they probably would try and shut off the boarders first.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Instead of building sick houses?


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I think it's UN guidelines that ask for that many. I don't think anyone is trying to help that hard, they probably would try and shut off the boarders first.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Instead of building sick houses?



They're fighting against closing the boarders because it would further push people away from medical help. They're already distrustful of all the help, closing off the country would really make them freak out and hide, which just hides people who need help spreading the disease more. Buuuut I think they're tossing that idea around anyway


----------



## Locket (Oct 10, 2014)

Ebola scares me. I'd rather not talk about it. Bye.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 11, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Ebola scares me. I'd rather not talk about it. Bye.


There's illnesses much closer to home that you're way more likely to catch, and are just as scary if not scarier. Ebola will likely not affect you. Be more afraid of things like cancer.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's illnesses much closer to home that you're way more likely to catch, and are just as scary if not scarier. Ebola will likely not affect you. Be more afraid of things like cancer.



Agreed. And I assume Star Fire lives in the US, so there's really nothing to fear, as every government official is getting a bit too paranoid at the moment. They're most likely going to cancel flights to and from West Africa, so there's nothing to worry about. Another thing is that West Africa does not have the tools or supplies to try to contain Ebola, while the US does. Although Nigeria supposedly contained the virus.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 11, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Ebola scares me. I'd rather not talk about it. Bye.



This is a reason why those plushie viruses are a great thing. 

Viruses freak people out so much that sometimes they aren't able to educate themselves on it because they are too sacred. The plushies make it more fun to learn about the virus


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> "People WITHIN a community suffering from Ebola, can joke about it. That's how I feel.
> I will always find it tasteless, ignorant, and crude to joke about something that doesn't effect you. Get over it, continue picking apart my comments, or cry me a river, idc."
> 
> Just saying, I highly doubt people in a community that's affected with Ebola would be joking about it. 99% mortality rate? Hilarious, right?


...What? Have you completely failed to read my previous posts? Why don't you quote Reindeer who tried to justify why it's ok to joke about??? _Who then linked me to an article showing how people WITHIN the community suffering from Ebola make jokes about Ebola_, and what my response was in regards. You and me are on the same page, this is a completely serious subject that should not be treated lightly. But sure, toss some more sarcasm my way while completely failing to understand my point of view.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm just gonna pop up in here and say I think sometimes humour is needed to cope with serious subjects. It helps spread awareness and help get people talking about things without it all being doom and gloom. People are always going to joke about things


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> ...What? Have you completely failed to read my previous posts? Why don't you quote Reindeer who tried to justify why it's ok to joke about??? _Who then linked me to an article showing how people WITHIN the community suffering from Ebola make jokes about Ebola_, and what my response was in regards. You and me are on the same page, this is a completely serious subject that should not be treated lightly. But sure, toss some more sarcasm my way while completely failing to understand my point of view.


Sorry, but I think it's okay for everyone to joke about. I also proceeded to link you to why comedy works, with the meaning being obviously entirely lost on you. I don't know, maybe you just don't have any humor.

Thing is, people understand it's a crap situation, and they understand people are dying from it. But when you are powerless, what can you do? Again, look back at my words where I said that if people had to watch their words on everything simply because somebody somewhere might be slightly offended by it, we'd never communicate with each other, because everything can offend people.

Apart from that, the topic had already moved on from this. You had already posted after sugargalaxy's quoted post, and yet you decide to bring it up again. If anything, I'm inclined to believe oranges_ate_you's claims about how much you love fighting with people. We've made our points and we've moved on. Now it's your turn.


Anyway, 41 UN peacekeepers in Liberia are now under observation after a second member tested positive for Ebola. 20 of those are military personnel. The person that was tested positive has been flown over to Germany, making it the third case being treated there. The first case was successfully cured, while the other person is still being treated.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> ...What? Have you completely failed to read my previous posts? Why don't you quote Reindeer who tried to justify why it's ok to joke about??? _Who then linked me to an article showing how people WITHIN the community suffering from Ebola make jokes about Ebola_, and what my response was in regards. You and me are on the same page, this is a completely serious subject that should not be treated lightly. But sure, toss some more sarcasm my way while completely failing to understand my point of view.



First of all, calm down. I skipped through the posts. It just made absolutely no sense to me that you said "People WITHIN a community suffering from Ebola, can joke about it. That's how I feel." Why the hell would a community that's being affected by the disease joke about it? I was pointing out that absolute stupidity of your comment. It makes more sense that people OUTSIDE the community would make fun of it, because they aren't being affected by it. That's like someone who is dying from terminal cancer making fun of the fact that they are dying. Makes no sense. From what i know, people don't enjoy slowly dying. Unless of course you're into that type of thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Anyway, 41 UN peacekeepers in Liberia are now under observation after a second member tested positive for Ebola. 20 of those are military personnel. The person that was tested positive has been flown over to Germany, making it the third case being treated there. The first case was successfully cured, while the other person is still being treated.



I heard they contained it in Nigeria. Whether that's actually true or not. I'd be surprised if they truly contained it.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

I live in Texas and a ton of people at school have been talking about Ebola.  (Thank goodness I'm not super close to Dallas!) Pretty much everyone has been joking about it.  I don't know how people dying every day is funny   Sure, you can say it spreads awareness and whatever, but it's really just plain sad.  I'm sure people do because they don't really know much better, but I'm sure that if they had Ebola themselves, they wouldn't be joking about it.
Seriously though, it's nothing to get in an argument over.  People have their opinions.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> I heard they contained it in Nigeria. Whether that's actually true or not. I'd be surprised if they truly contained it.


They sorta did, but the WHO wants to wait another week or so before they declare Nigeria Ebola-free. There haven't been any new cases in Nigeria since early September. With a total of just 20 cases having been reported there, it seems they got it under control really quickly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadisonCrossing said:


> I live in Texas and a ton of people at school have been talking about Ebola.  (Thank goodness I'm not super close to Dallas!) Pretty much everyone has been joking about it.  I don't know how people dying every day is funny   Sure, you can say it spreads awareness and whatever, but it's really just plain sad.  I'm sure people do because they don't really know much better, but I'm sure that if they had Ebola themselves, they wouldn't be joking about it.
> Seriously though, it's nothing to get in an argument over.  People have their opinions.


As I've stated in the thread before, I'd still laugh at a good joke about cancer or HIV, even though I've lost three close friends to them. Not only that, but these people would often joke about their illnesses themselves. It's a way to relieve stress. It's fine to disagree with it, but I think telling people that they shouldn't joke about these things starts bordering on plain censorship.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> First of all, calm down. I skipped through the posts. It just made absolutely no sense to me that you said "People WITHIN a community suffering from Ebola, can joke about it. That's how I feel." Why the hell would a community that's being affected by the disease joke about it? I was pointing out that absolute stupidity of your comment. It makes more sense that people OUTSIDE the community would make fun of it, because they aren't being affected by it. That's like someone who is dying from terminal cancer making fun of the fact that they are dying. Makes no sense. From what i know, people don't enjoy slowly dying. Unless of course you're into that type of thing.


Perhaps you should try backreading then, because you are once again for some reason barfing all over me for the wrong reasons dude:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?229296-Ebola&p=3963200&viewfull=1#post3963200

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?229296-Ebola&p=3963413&viewfull=1#post3963413

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?229296-Ebola&p=3963469&viewfull=1#post3963469
^ the post linking to "Why the hell would a community that's being affected by the disease joke about it?"

Maybe now you can make sense of my comments? Once again we are on the same page, not sure why you continue spitting up all over shared opinions.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

I think there can be a distinction between legitimately making fun of people's suffering, and dealing with a stressful situation through lightheartedness.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I think there can be a distinction between legitimately making fun of people's suffering, and dealing with a stressful situation through lightheartedness.


Agreed. My point remains: it's one thing for the affected community to take a lighthearted view on what's happening. It's another thing entirely for those outside of the community to make jokes about it, and that's what I am bothered by. I 100% empathize with those in communities dealing with Ebola trying to make the situation better with songs, jokes, whatever they can do to get by. This is not about them, it's about stores that make Ebola plush toys with the captions, "share the love!" "A perfect gag gift!" and people who DO think this kind of 'dark humor' (like making holocaust jokes as well) is ever acceptable. It completely diminishes the pain and loss families are experiencing / have experienced.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> As I've stated in the thread before, I'd still laugh at a good joke about cancer or HIV, even though I've lost three close friends to them. Not only that, but these people would often joke about their illnesses themselves. It's a way to relieve stress. It's fine to disagree with it, but I think telling people that they shouldn't joke about these things starts bordering on plain censorship.


Once again, I can understand those effected by these various illnesses finding comfort through humor, but I don't think people who aren't suffering from it have a right to joke about it. As far as censorship goes I couldn't censor people even if I wanted to, that's a moot point. But I'm not going to censor myself if I disagree with what people are doing.

Virtually nobody in the US is having to cope with Ebola right now. So to make jokes here, and say it's a coping mechanism, is nonsensical. It makes more sense for those in West Africa who are actively fighting against the virus to want to find coping mechanisms, like humor. But to joke about it here is really upsetting to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If someone can find a way to introduce humor to it without belittling what people are going through, that's one thing. It ought to be done with the intent of educating rather than just for the sake of humor itself.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Perhaps you should try backreading then, because you are once again for some reason barfing all over me for the wrong reasons dude:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?229296-Ebola&p=3963200&viewfull=1#post3963200
> 
> ...



Okay, I do apologize. I'm kind of a "TL;DR" person, so usually I'll read the first page of a thread and the last page of a thread. So I do owe my apologies.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 11, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I think there can be a distinction between legitimately making fun of people's suffering, and dealing with a stressful situation through lightheartedness.


~
This


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Another person in America got diagnosed with Ebola today, making it the first person in America to catch Ebola (the first patient got it from Liberia).


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 12, 2014)

~

I am mortified.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 12, 2014)

Before there's panic, the case Apple mentioned was a health official who was in contact/worked with the first man in Texas; It's not a random outbreak in a random person in the US.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

rariorana said:


> Has anybody heard of Ebola-chan?



This is an old comment, but I have.

I don't really like it at all. I'm not a fan of dark humor. Especially when It's about a deadly disease that's killed people. And, in all honesty, I don't even consider it humor at all.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2014)

Dark humor is meant to be offensive


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Dark humor is meant to be offensive



Yeah, I know. I'm just not a fan of it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

mdchan said:


> Before there's panic, the case Apple mentioned was a health official who was in contact/worked with the first man in Texas; It's not a random outbreak in a random person in the US.



That's exactly what I'm talking about. I saw that on my local news site today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Dark humor is meant to be offensive



I agree, especially if they make jokes after tragedies.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 12, 2014)

mdchan said:


> Before there's panic, the case Apple mentioned was a health official who was in contact/worked with the first man in Texas; It's not a random outbreak in a random person in the US.


~

Oh, I know.  I was reading up on it.  I'm still scared, though.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm still scared, though.


How come?


----------



## Mayor Lark (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys! Quite a few of you seem worried over this disease. I have come to ease your fears a little! See, I have the fortune of having a professor studying to get his PhD in epidemiology as my anatomy teacher! (his name is Hans Nesse, if anyone cares enough to verify this, and he used to teach at ASU) We've had quite a few discussions about Ebola in class, and he has told us, in his professional opinion, that this disease is last on the list of things to worry about.
He has said, based on the history of the Ebola outbreaks, that he is certain that it won't go viral or infect a massive amount of people. He pointed out that the likelihood of this becoming an epidemic in the US is very low. We have advanced technology and understanding of the disease, and they're working on quarantining those who have caught it and limiting the exposure to this disease.
He also pointed out that, currently, there are much larger diseases to worry about (such as dengue) and those which are more contagious and infectious.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you, Lark, but I've posted pretty much the exact same thing you have at least twice in the thread and yet people are still being scaredy cats about a disease that they will never get. Apparently they find it better to live in fear out of ignorance rather than having a sense of security through peace of mind.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Oct 12, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Thank you, Lark, but I've posted pretty much the exact same thing you have at least twice in the thread and yet people are still being scaredy cats about a disease that they will never get. Apparently they find it better to live in fear out of ignorance rather than having a sense of security through peace of mind.



Haha, yeah I was sure others have said the same thing, but I didn't want to scroll through 25 pages before posting. Also, you'd think that the words of someone studying for their frickin PhD in epidemiology would comfort someone at least a little? Like, c'mon guys, they know what they're talking about. The media is just blowing it up to epic proportions unnecessarily. (Also like the people involved? They were all pretty dumb about handling this disease to begin with)


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Hey guys! Quite a few of you seem worried over this disease. I have come to ease your fears a little! See, I have the fortune of having a professor studying to get his PhD in epidemiology as my anatomy teacher! (his name is Hans Nesse, if anyone cares enough to verify this, and he used to teach at ASU) We've had quite a few discussions about Ebola in class, and he has told us, in his professional opinion, that this disease is last on the list of things to worry about.
> He has said, based on the history of the Ebola outbreaks, that he is certain that it won't go viral or infect a massive amount of people. He pointed out that the likelihood of this becoming an epidemic in the US is very low. We have advanced technology and understanding of the disease, and they're working on quarantining those who have caught it and limiting the exposure to this disease.
> He also pointed out that, currently, there are much larger diseases to worry about (such as dengue) and those which are more contagious and infectious.



Very good post! I agree, most of my teachers are medical doctors and none of them are that concerned either.


----------



## Cudon (Oct 12, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Haha, yeah I was sure others have said the same thing, but I didn't want to scroll through 25 pages before posting. Also, you'd think that the words of someone studying for their frickin PhD in epidemiology would comfort someone at least a little? Like, c'mon guys, they know what they're talking about. The media is just blowing it up to epic proportions unnecessarily. (Also like the people involved? They were all pretty dumb about handling this disease to begin with)


Not just that America is huge and it's pathetic how a few cases is enough to shake everyone up. Texas by itself is huge compared to Europe so wtf >-<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Not just that America is huge and it's pathetic how a few cases is enough to shake everyone up. Texas by itself is huge compared to Europe so wtf >-<



It's bigger than France and Spain.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Not just that America is huge and it's pathetic how a few cases is enough to shake everyone up. Texas by itself is huge compared to Europe so wtf >-<



texas isn't bigger than europe though?


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 12, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> It's bigger than France and Spain.


Refer to this picture I posted earlier in the thread for example.







Four countries that have treated Ebola fit into Texas. England, France, Switzerland and Germany (still treating). I think the only one that can't possibly fit in there is Spain, which still is really close to being inside of the Texas overlay.

So I don't know why people are freaking out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> texas isn't bigger than europe though?


And she didn't say it was.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 12, 2014)

i just heard the texas nurse who was assisting the liberian ebola man (who died) now has been tested positive for ebola









wtffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i just heard the texas nurse who was assisting the liberian ebola man (who died) now has been tested positive for ebola



We were talking about this. I really hated it that my home state is the state that has ebola patients.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 12, 2014)

oh sorry i shoulda read a page back


but yeah thats crazy :|


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i just heard the texas nurse who was assisting the liberian ebola man (who died) now has been tested positive for ebola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, yeah. doctors and the like are more at risk because they come into contact with bodily fluids more frequently. It really sucks that so many people are living fear of this poor woman, although I can understand you'd be fearful. But seriously, you should be hoping she gets better, not that she gets killed off so the rest of us can't catch it.
(you can still catch it off dead bodies...*shivers*)

so not repeating what I said in the what's bothering you thread x)


----------



## Tessie (Oct 12, 2014)

huh???? i never indicated or said anything closely related that she needs to get killed off lol. of course i feel sad for her, its very unfortunate. 




i just said wtf cause i cant believe it spread on to someone else, i thought we were more cautious. i remember reading that this Texas hospital was well prepared and had a whole entire protocol procedure on ebola even before this huge outbreak, and someone unfortunately got it.


----------



## starlark (Oct 12, 2014)

Tessie said:


> huh???? i never indicated or said anything closely related that she needs to get killed off lol. of course i feel sad for her, its very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh no no I wasn't talking about you xD I watched a documentary on the ebola affected villages in Africa and it's sickening, the people working with the bodies aren't allowed in their homes by their own families and stuff and they're the ones trying to save them...it's horrible.
Sorry for the confusion xD


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm still not scared about this too much! I feel like we're so advanced now that it's almost impossible to have an epidemic of any disease in the western world (usa, canada, uk, australia, belgium, france, new zealand.. you get it, well developed countries). Maybe I'll be proven wrong, but I'm a hugely anxious person and this doesn't bother me.

Oh, though I do think it's absolutely terrible that it has to affect anyone at all.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## honeymoo (Oct 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


>



*clappy hands*


----------



## Brackets (Oct 13, 2014)

Reindeer said:


>



I love this so much


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 14, 2014)

~

Human testing on a canadian vaccine starts today in a medical institute in Maine.  If this pans out, it could save so many people in africa.

Listen, it's scary that it's in the US, but guys, this thing has killed 4000 people in Africa.  It's already an epidemic there.  Here in the us, we have medical precautions that have prevented this from becoming wide spread.  To be honest, I'm not worried about the us...

I'm worried about Africa.  THEY are the ones who are experiencing widespread panic, death, and disease.  We could potentially save A LOT of people if this new drug helps.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 14, 2014)

The people who worry about this becoming an epidemic in the US, UK or Spain etc annoy me. It's actually an epidemic in West Africa... Worry about them instead, because you have a low chance of ever getting it. Unless you head over there. Idk, I just think there's panic for no reason. Now if Ebola was like airborne or something then I could see everyone freaking out but why is everyone screaming about it?? Because of the Dallas man now they're gonna be more strict about who comes from West Africa now tho


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 14, 2014)

justice said:


> The people who worry about this becoming an epidemic in the US, UK or Spain etc annoy me. It's actually an epidemic in West Africa... Worry about them instead, because you have a low chance of ever getting it. Unless you head over there. Idk, I just think there's panic for no reason. Now if Ebola was like airborne or something then I could see everyone freaking out but why is everyone screaming about it?? Because of the Dallas man now they're gonna be more strict about who comes from West Africa now tho


~

I feel the same.  I'm just glad that the article I read this morning specifically stated that Africa would have the cure first. Because they need it.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

Wasn't there another case confirmed somewhere in the US?  I know in Dallas they sent officers in without any protective gear and lo and behold, they're sick, some with ebola, some just sick.  We should cure where it started though, and work on preventative measures.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 14, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> Wasn't there another case confirmed somewhere in the US?  I know in Dallas they sent officers in without any protective gear and lo and behold, they're sick, some with ebola, some just sick.  We should cure where it started though, and work on preventative measures.



~

Two suspected cases in New York.  But they were later proven to be false; Ebola in America is only in Dallas so far.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Reindeer said:


>



That best explains it. Americans worry about a disease that killed fewer people than the 1st World diseases that kill more people.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

The patient that was moved to Germany a few days ago has passed away. It's the first death, as the first patient was cured earlier this month and the second is still being treated.

Things don't look great in Sierra Leone and Liberia.
In Sierra Leone, burial crews have gone on strike due to the lack of hazard pay, meaning the bodies of people are being left in the streets. Apparently the money is available but it was not paid in time. This was also almost a week ago, and there have been no updates on it so far.
As for Liberia, apart from being the country hit the hardest by the outbreak, nurses have been threatening to go on strike. This is once again over hazard pay, which is currently less than $500, and they want it raised to $700. However, yesterday, most of the workers still came in, ignoring the call to go on strike.
Apart from that, even though the country has been hit so hard by the disease, a lot of Liberians believe that Ebola is not real. That makes it difficult to educate people on how to prevent the virus from spreading, as they do not want to listen.
A lot more has been going on in these countries as well, I suggest keeping an eye on news outlets. Liberia's infrastructure is close to collapse, but all three countries that have been hit hard by the virus are suffering tensions.


In more positive news, if Nigeria manages to not get a new case of Ebola for another week the country will be officially declared Ebola-free. So far there have been no new cases since September 8th. Senegal was declared Ebola-free yesterday.

Also, the Spanish nurse that's currently undergoing treatment after being infected by one of the earlier patients is showing some improvement. 10 out of 50 people being monitored have been quarantined, but hopefully the virus will not have moved to any other people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> That best explains it. Americans worry about a disease that killed fewer people than the 1st World diseases that kill more people.


And it's a disease that the government is actively working on to contain. The diseases that kill more people than Ebola are even advertised and rarely frowned upon by others. Go figure.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

When you see the footage from Africa it is really saddening. whether or not it is as big of an epidemic as the people make out to be, when you can help people, you should do just that. I don`t feel we are doing enough for the African people dealing with this. You see how they make quarantained areas without the help of any type of resources. A lot of doctors from all over the world try their best, so give them the resources they need. Instead of spreading panic, spread aid!

The world should get their priorities straight.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 15, 2014)

~

Another diagnosed in America .  its another nurse who was helping the man who first came down with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just want to say...I'm scared, and I can't help that. But I want to stay updated, and I'd like to keep others here updated too. It isn't my intent to spread my own fears...I just believe knowledge is a powerful thing and being educated and letting one another know what's happening is a good idea.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 15, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I just want to say...I'm scared, and I can't help that. But I want to stay updated, and I'd like to keep others here updated too. It isn't my intent to spread my own fears...I just believe knowledge is a powerful thing and being educated and letting one another know what's happening is a good idea.


I can't end your fears but I find it admirable that you don't decide to hide away because of it like others in this thread have done.

As for the second transmission, it's brought a lot of things to light. As you can read in this article, the guidelines that workers were given were lackluster and probably the cause. If you don't feel like finding the part in the article, open the spoiler.



Spoiler



*Troubling allegations*

Also Tuesday, National Nurses United made troubling allegations about the hospital, claiming "guidelines were constantly changing" and "there were no protocols" about how to deal with the deadly virus."

"The protocols that should have been in place in Dallas were not in place, and that those protocols are not in place anywhere in the United States as far as we can tell," NNU Executive Director RoseAnn DeMoro said. "We're deeply alarmed."

Nurses were told to wrap their necks with medical tape when equipment left their necks exposed; they felt unsupported and unprepared, and they received no hands-on training, union co-president Deborah Burger said.

A Texas Health Presbyterian spokesman did not respond to the specific allegations but said patient and employee safety is the hospital's top priority.



Other claims also mention that the supervisors had told them masks were unnecessary. When you see how workers in Africa are decked out to protect themselves from the virus, you'd think a hospital in the US would know better. It's sad to see that it's due to this kind of neglect that other people get infected with Ebola.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> The world should get their priorities straight.


I agree, but humanity hasn't had their priorities straight for thousands of years. It's going to take a miracle to change the way we think and live.


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 15, 2014)

Alabama don't get crap like that literally all these diseases that have ended now..We never got touched by it..So..Yeah..We seem fine over here and btw there are alot of houses on sale down my rioad if anone wants to moves to here! Hehe c: idek


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2014)

I find it ridiculous how much people are joking about this serious issue. I mean hell, my teacher assigned a kid a project today and he flat out said "I rather have ebola right now." And the whole class just laughed like it's the funniest thing in the world. People actually  suffered a painful death from this disease. This isn't funny! -_-


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 16, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I agree, but humanity hasn't had their priorities straight for thousands of years. It's going to take a miracle to change the way we think and live.



Sadly I can`t say that you are wrong about this. Then again, there are always glimpses of hope that makes me think otherwise. A good example for me is this new way to deal with dementia/alzheimer disease; 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwiOBlyWpko

I believe one day we will get it right. Probably not until a global crisis forces us to unite and think and act like one. A global water/food shortage comes to mind.
In the end human nature doesn`t fall from the evolutionairy tree, we take care of our own first. As long as bad things happen far enough, we can ignore, even joke about it. But sooner or later the world will have to unite.

I went to a book presentation a few weeks ago and the guy leading the author in was a sociology professor, stating that the powerful people in politics and managers of big corporations are mostly psychopaths. Psychopaths in the sense that they think differently on issues related to humanity I think that is a pretty harsh statement, but there is some truth in it. Its not a coincidence I believe that the village idea for people with dementia wasn`t thought of by politicians, but by people from the workfloor. It probably also isn`t a coincidence that it all came to realisation when (in this case Holland) is faced with a big greying of the population. When it comes closer to your own life, involvement grows. 

This said, makes it even harder for me. When the tsunami came and took over 200.000 lives, so much attention went to the amount of Dutch victims. It really hurted to see all those victims and nations in ruin, while we picked our own bit of tragedy in a disaster. When dealing with the MH17 crash, I felt it was dealt with really well. Every returned body returned to Holland got part in the ceremony, all those who died were mourned. 

Back to Ebola, this is what I miss. I saw people being treated in a tent, where sick people were seperated by a loose tentflap. That was the quarantaine. Thats just not right. If a cameraguy can get there, so can the resources. So freaking do it already. 

If we can come so easily together for a bombing, how in the hell can`t we do it for aiding a nation facing an epidemic. Its insane. 
Its like a huge flaw (lack of unity) in the human race is still waiting to be stomped out by evolution.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 16, 2014)

Sadly, the news of countries will always focus on their own the most. In any bombing or natural disaster, you're likely to see "X Americans/Dutch/Germans dead", depending on where the news is being reported. The only reason I can think of to justify that is that it could possibly warn people that their family on vacation in that country has died. I agree with including that kind of information, but I feel that for the general public, not affected by loss of family, it makes them focus too much on their own countrymen and therefore takes away from the overall tragedy. With the MH17 crash, I also saw people saying their hearts went out to the affected American families, ignoring the fact that you could count the American passengers on one hand and the nearly 200 other passengers on the plane. It's saddening.

With how long this outbreak has been going on I think countries could have given more aid. I'm not sure how much the UN is doing, but if you look at the living conditions in these countries it's abysmal, especially when you consider there's a viral outbreak. The WHO is even expecting entire countries to be wiped out by Ebola, with Liberia (over 4 million people) being the main contender. Note that even after the outbreak beginning in December 2013, we're only at 4500 dead. I know "only" makes it seem like I think it's not such a big number, but seeing how we're coming close to a year of Ebola in countries with over 20 million total people, it's fairly well contained. The fact that they're thinking MILLIONS of people will die and organizations are still not doing more to help, that's where the real problem lies.

I know we're wired to care more for our own and we biologically can't help it, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't try. The politicians you mentioned is a good example: we're currently dealing with global warming, something that will affect the planet for years to come. Yet the governments of the world refuse to look for alternatives, some even using global warming as an excuse to pump more money out of their populace for god knows what reason. They'll leave the planet broken and battered for us to clean up because they're unable to evaluate the consequences of their (in)actions. It's the same with the outbreak: if projections are correct, millions of people will die and we may deal with outbreaks in other places due to people being allowed to travel. For some reason these kinds of things don't cross their minds, so they refuse to make any decisions that will benefit the entirety of the human race in the future.

-------------------------------------------------

Though Senegal has had only one case, they'll be declared Ebola-free tomorrow. Here's hoping to Nigeria being declared the same on Monday.
The WHO has said the current fatality rate of Ebola is at 70%. They also say that if more aid is not given, then the outbreak could worsen, meaning that by early December we could see five to ten thousand new cases a week. And as I stated above, they warn that if more isn't done for these countries, many more people will die (with projections leading into entire countries being wiped out).
Note that we're currently on about a thousand new cases per week, including all suspected cases.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 16, 2014)

~

I think it's important to hope.  I don't think we should make light of recent events, but I won't chide people for joking.  It's easy, however, to lose sight of the idea that everything MIGHT be okay.  So I think it's important to hope.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 17, 2014)

Possible new case of Ebola in the US, this time in Virginia. A woman fell ill on a bus, passed out and later vomited on the Pentagon parking lot. The bus also had 21 Marines on it, and they were all quarantined. The Marines have been let go but were told to self-monitor for Ebola symptoms for 21 days.

As for the Texas situation, another patient has screened positive for Ebola. Tests still have to be done to confirm the diagnosis, but they have been transported to a different hospital where further they will undergo further treatment.
And a medical worker who may have come into contact with the virus left on a cruise ship. The cruise ship didn't get permission to dock in Mexico due to this.

China may have their first Ebola patient. A Nigerian man flew to China and has been hospitalized. This is currently unconfirmed, so take with a grain of salt.

And while it wasn't mentioned before, yesterday there was another small scare in Spain with 4 people being brought to the hospital with symptoms. They were all tested, and it turned out negative.

The Liberian government and UNICEF have commissioned a song called "Ebola Is Real" to convince the Liberian populace of the reality of the situation and to tell them how they can protect themselves. If you'll remember, a lot of Liberians believe the disease isn't real even though the largest number of cases and deaths have been in Liberia.

The WHO has updated the death toll to 4546 out of 9191 cases. The previous update was on October 14th, with 4493 out of 8998 cases. Note that these are only the *confirmed* cases - the WHO suspects that there is a much higher death toll than they can report, due to not all patients getting treatment and therefore not being included in the official numbers.

And to finish this post, here's video of Nina Pham before she was discharged from the Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital to be transported to Maryland for further treatment.


Spoiler:


----------



## Tessie (Oct 24, 2014)

Man in NYC has been tested positive for Ebola. he's a doctor who went to help victims in Arica and came back to the states. He was out in the public such as riding the bus and subway. He felt ill and went to the hospital where he was later tested positive for Ebola. 

heard this on the radio on my way to school. what a shame. :/
also I'm an hour away from NYC dammit lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Africa* autocorrect ain't **** lol


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 28, 2014)

*Yikes!*

The one thing we must remember is there can be strains. Viruses can change and morph into even deadlier versions of the past strains. Viruses change over time. Currently, Ebola is spread through bodily fluids, objects such as syringes and needles and infected fruit-bats or primates (handling bush-meat especially).

Despite Ebola not currently having the ability to be spread by air or water, it is not a guarantee that it will NEVER have that ability. As the virus continues to circulate through west Africa, it may like any other pathogen continue to acquire genetic mutations. So far, however, there is no indication that Ebola is mutating in a way that could allow it to make the leap from becoming transmissible via contact with body fluids (as it is now) to become a germ that could be transmitted by breathing the same air. 

Even though there is no indication that Ebola will mutate into a airborne virus, and it is 'unlikely' that doesn't mean it will *never* happen.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 28, 2014)

~

Be safe, everyone.  Wash your hands.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 28, 2014)

They just transferred a nurse from New Jersey up to Fort Kent, Maine. I hope shes okay


----------



## Brackets (Oct 28, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> Be safe, everyone.  Wash your hands.



I second that! Washing hands is so important, we get examined on it at med school


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 28, 2014)

This is getting scarier and scarier by the day. Heh, I wouldn't mind if it were the end of the human race though... There's so many things in my life I'd rather not put up with. Not that I want to die, or want Ebola to kill everyone, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 28, 2014)

mayorglitter said:


> Even though there is no indication that Ebola will mutate into a airborne virus, and it is 'unlikely' that doesn't mean it will *never* happen.


I think it's the fact that it would have to mutate a lot in order to become airborne that it is seen as so unlikely. If they can find a cure for it soon then Ebola can be mostly eradicated within our lifetimes. If not, then I doubt you'll see an Ebola epidemic with a strain that's airborne, because not only will it have to evolve to survive outside of hosts' bodies for a longer time, but it'll have to take on new ways of infecting people. That's a lot to adapt to, especially when you realize that outside of a host the Ebola virus has one of the worst survival rates around.

The strain causing the current epidemic in west Africa is the same one that popped up in 1976 in Zaire. Only four other strains have been identified, one of which humans are apparently resistant to.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 28, 2014)

mayorglitter said:


> The one thing we must remember is there can be strains. Viruses can change and morph into even deadlier versions of the past strains. Viruses change over time. Currently, Ebola is spread through bodily fluids, objects such as syringes and needles and infected fruit-bats or primates (handling bush-meat especially).
> 
> Despite Ebola not currently having the ability to be spread by air or water, it is not a guarantee that it will NEVER have that ability. As the virus continues to circulate through west Africa, it may like any other pathogen continue to acquire genetic mutations. So far, however, there is no indication that Ebola is mutating in a way that could allow it to make the leap from becoming transmissible via contact with body fluids (as it is now) to become a germ that could be transmitted by breathing the same air.
> 
> Even though there is no indication that Ebola will mutate into a airborne virus, and it is 'unlikely' that doesn't mean it will *never* happen.



No point in worrying about it until it happens though. There are hundreds(even thousands) of viruses and pathogenic bacteria out there that could potentially/theoretically mutate into becoming deadly or become more efficiently deadly, yet the majority of them are forgotten about by the general public. Relatively there have been barely any cases of it outside of Africa, and if it did actually become deemed as a serious threat there would be a lot of research poured into it by the West.

If you actually did worry about the potential catastrophes that could wipe out large numbers of people at a time such as World War III, undetected asteroids, epidemics, nuclear reactor meltdowns, alien invasions, stray black holes etc. you probably would die from lack of sleep.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 22, 2014)

i love you ebola chan


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Dec 22, 2014)

i hate you ebola chan


----------

